# Dialerfernsteuerung a.k.a. Registrierung ad absurdum



## TSCoreNinja (31 August 2004)

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

die Dialerdruecker werden zunehmend erfinderischer. Wie kriege ich einen Autodialer? 
1. per Exploit einen Trojaner installieren
2. dieser Trojaner holt den legalen Dialer auf die Festplatte
3. dieser Trojaner versteckt das Dialerfenster und gibt das OK selbst ein

Forenmitglied DVill hatte zur Fernsteuerung mal ein Script geliefert, doch so etwas wird auch tatsaechlich von Dialerdrueckern gemacht. Den Beweis liefert eine Fernsteuerung des Dialers jene raetselhafte Firma teleflate, die scheinbar in Zusammenarbeit mit Consul Info und Netzwelt plus diesen vermutlich durchaus berechtigt bei der RegTP angemeldet hat. Dabei wird die Fernsteuerung durch eine Datei javainfo.exe durchgefuehrt, die den Dialer startet, diesen per Windows API "ShowWindow(hwnd,SW_HIDE)" versteckt,





 und dann per SendMessage die erforderlichen OKs verschickt:




Ach ja, fuer Programmierlaien, ASCII Code 4F ist "O", 4B ist "K", d.h. das Bildchen zeigt, wie ein OK verschickt wird an ein Fenster. Ob das wohl ein rechtskraeftiger Vertragsschluss ist? 

Gr,
TSCN

_edit am 6. September: Fremdwoerter sind schwer, absurdum korrigiert  :-( _


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2004)

:lupe:


----------



## dvill (31 August 2004)

:thumb: 

Sauber gemacht!

Hinzuzufügen ist: Das nutzt keine spezifischen Fähigkeiten dieses Dialers. Anders gesagt, technisch ist das mit allen oder wenigstens fast allen Dialern möglich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (31 August 2004)

Gute Arbeit, Respekt!!! Dann hoffen wir doch mal, dass genügend Staatsanwälte mitlesen (bzw. in den vergangenen Tagen schon fleissig gearbeitet haben).


----------



## drboe (31 August 2004)

*Re: Dialerfernsteuerung a.k.a. Registrierung ad absurdrum*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> die Dialerdruecker werden zunehmend erfinderischer.


Finde ich nicht. Deren Ziel hat sich nicht geändert, allenfalls die Techniken. Die Fixierung auf wirkungslose Maßnahmen wie Registrierung, Anzahl der Bestätigungen, deren Form, Design des Frontends usw. usf. lenkt ab und verhindert echte Lösungen. Die Fernsteuerung ist und war schon immer möglich. Heute aber lautet doch die Frage im Streitfall: ist der Dialer registriert/rechtskonform laut Vorgaben der RegTP. Der Anbieter der Mehrwertnumner samt angeschlossener Drückerkolonne wird dies in das Zentrum seiner Argumentation stellen. Aber dies geht ausweislich der Demonstration der Fernsteuerbarkeit jedes Dialers am Kern des Problems vorbei. Aus der Existenz eines solchen Dialers auf dem PC kann man weder schliessen, dass der mit Zustimmung des Benutzer den Weg auf die HD fand, noch das der Dialer zum Aufbau der Verbindung benutzt wurde, noch das es je zu manuellen Bestätigungen bei einer Nutzung kam. Da Politik und Verwaltung sich offenbar tot stellen wollen: wo ist der Richter, der das versteht/akzeptiert und ungeachtet der m. E. nur scheinbaren Einhaltung von Vorgaben ein Urteil zugunsten der Verbraucher trifft?

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 August 2004)

*Dialerdetails*

@Sascha Danke

@drboe _erfinderisch_ bezog sich natuerlich rein auf das technische Vorgehen. Die haben einiges an Tricks verwendet, die durchaus interessant sind (z.B. Informationen im HTTP Header zu verstecken). Geldgeilheit macht scheinbar _erfinderisch_. Das die Motivation gleich bleibt, ist offensichtlich! Ansonsten haben die DD hiermit bewiesen, dass die Registrierung voellig bedeutungslos ist. 

PS: Ach ja, der eigentliche Dialer waehlt die Rufnummer 
0900-90000O0487 an, und hat den Hash ce9d36bdc340fa05aa2bb2f36c2bb6fdbfdcaae2
und ist somit hier registriert, und erfuellt meines Erachtens alle Registrierungsvoraussetzungen!


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

Mein gott wie umständlich, das geht doch viel einfacher: Exploid wählt sich selber gleich ein, und legt als Alibi nen legalen Dialer auf die Platte ab.... dann wunders sich der user wenigstens nicht, warum plötzlich n neuer Browser aufpoppt und unten so komische Eurozahlen stehen....
Tztztz

Aber Danke an alle, die hier nachgewiesen haben das man seine Windowsupdates ernst nehmen sollte.  :lol:


----------



## dvill (31 August 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Mein gott wie umständlich, das geht doch viel einfacher: Exploid wählt sich selber gleich ein, und legt als Alibi nen legalen Dialer auf die Platte ab.... dann wunders sich der user wenigstens nicht, warum plötzlich n neuer Browser aufpoppt und unten so komische Eurozahlen stehen....
> Tztztz
> 
> Aber Danke an alle, die hier nachgewiesen haben das man seine Windowsupdates ernst nehmen sollte.  :lol:


Danke an einen, der es wissen muss, wie es auch geht. So läufts business.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (31 August 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Mein gott wie umständlich, das geht doch viel einfacher: Exploid wählt sich selber gleich ein, und legt als Alibi nen legalen Dialer auf die Platte ab.... dann wunders sich der user wenigstens nicht, warum plötzlich n neuer Browser aufpoppt und unten so komische Eurozahlen stehen....
> Tztztz


Gilt nicht als vornehm, aber Zitat von mir (Hervorhebung nicht im Original): 


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der Existenz eines solchen Dialers auf dem PC kann man weder schliessen, dass der mit Zustimmung des Benutzer den Weg auf die HD fand, *noch das der Dialer zum Aufbau der Verbindung benutzt wurde,* noch das es je zu manuellen Bestätigungen bei einer Nutzung kam.





			
				DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Danke an alle, die hier nachgewiesen haben das man seine Windowsupdates ernst nehmen sollte.  :lol:


Äh, wie jetzt? Das infernalische Duo "Windows& Internet Explorer" hat einen Patch mit Dialer-Blocker? Grell! Haben wollen - äh nee, doch nicht. Hab' ja Linux. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (31 August 2004)

So, der Link zum "vergifteten" Counter ist wech, aber der Server mit der Fernsteuerungskomponente läuft noch. Mal sehen, wie lange.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (31 August 2004)

Der Zielserver des Counters ist auch wech. Die Spitzbuben räumen das Feld.

Die Grundregel heißt: Erst sichern, dann posten. Gut, dass Vorsorge getroffen ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 August 2004)

@Dvill, nun mal langsam. Den Counter gibts hier noch. Der kommt nur nicht wiederholt, erst nach einer laengeren Zeit und mit richtigem Browserstring. Auch die Seite, auf der der Counter steht, ist noch am Netz. Dialerdownload klappt auch.


----------



## dvill (31 August 2004)

OK, da steckt eine Zeitsteuerung drin. Die Steuerscripte sind noch zu haben. Aber die Seiten-Quelltexte sind teilweise schon geändert.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2004)

*Re: Dialerfernsteuerung a.k.a. Registrierung ad absurdrum*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ...teleflate, die scheinbar in Zusammenarbeit mit Consul Info und Netzwelt plus...



@ TSCoreNinja, kannst Du mir bitte die verdeckten Rückschlüsse auf CI und vorallem die Netzwelt plus erklären?


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2004)

Yup, lasse upx -d auf den registrierten Dialer los (Entpacken des UPX gepackten Dialers), und schau Dir mal an, was drinne steht. U.a. ein Consul Info und ein Netzwelt Plus Impressum! Ob das heisst, dass nur der Dialerhersteller nicht daran gedacht hat, beim Uebersetzen des Quelltextes 
 die anderen Impressen anderer Kunden nicht hineinzupacken, oder ob die Firmen in der Tat etwas gemeinsam haben, weiss ich nicht... 

TSCN


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 September 2004)

*Re: Dialerfernsteuerung a.k.a. Registrierung ad absurdrum*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ TSCoreNinja, kannst Du mir bitte die verdeckten Rückschlüsse auf CI und vorallem die Netzwelt plus erklären?


Nach Entpacken des Dialers finde ich u.a. folgende Strings imDialer:


> Verbraucherinformationen/AGB
> I. Allgemeines
> 1. Sie schließen mit der Einwahl ins Internet über die von uns bereitgestellte Einwahlsoftware (Anwahlprogramm) einen Vertrag mit der NETZWELT Plus GmbH, vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer GL





> The cost for the service is £1.50 per minute.
> This software is a product of:
> Consul-info B.V
> 't Rond 72
> ...





> 1. Sie schließen mit der Einwahl ins Internet über die von uns bereitgestellte Einwahlsoftware (Anwahlprogramm) einen Vertrag mit der Teleflate  S.L., vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer FdN


Scheint so, als koennten die sich nicht wirklich einigen... 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, wie jetzt? Das infernalische Duo "Windows& Internet Explorer" hat einen Patch mit Dialer-Blocker? Grell! Haben wollen - äh nee, doch nicht.



Nein, du misverstehst mich. Das Problem hier ist nicht der Dialer oder die Gesetzesgebung, sondern der Exploid. Wenn ich etwas kriminelle Energie hätte und ein Programm unbemerkt auf Deinem Rechner ...



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' ja Linux.



... ok dann halt auf einen XPeliebigen  Rechner ausführen würde, könnte ich garantieren, das der Besitzer ganz besonders viel Spass am Online-Banking haben wird... Wer wird denn dann Schuld haben? Die Banken, oder wieder die Gesetzesgebung?? Oder noch besser Microsoft, weil die Fehler ihrem System haben???

Was ich sagen will: Betrüger gibt es zu Hauf an jeder Ecke, es gilt gegen diese vorzugehen und nicht das Medium ihrer Machenschaften. Was kann die Gesetzesgebung oder ein Dialerhersteller machen um den oben beschriebenen Fall zu umgehen? Nee, nee nicht die Standardantwort:
"keine Dialer mehr!" das juckt nen Betrüger überhaupt nicht. Der hinterlässt sogar weniger Spuren indem er deine TAN's nach seinem dünken einsetzt, oder nen Dialer illegal betreibt. Man muss halt sein System möglichst sicher machen, und das kann letzendlich nur jeder User selbst. Macrosaft kann nur die Updates anbieten, wer sie nicht installiert hat den Schaden selbst zu verantworten. Klingt hart; ich weiss mit nem Finger auf andere zu zeigen ist sicher bequemer, aber nicht immer angebracht.

So, Diskussion erbeten, aber bitte konstruktive Kritik und vernünftige Argumente.   


Gruss vom DialerDieter


----------



## dvill (1 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> So, Diskussion erbeten, aber bitte konstruktive Kritik und vernünftige Argumente.


Mit Verlaub: Konstruktiv diskutiert wird hier schon seit Jahren. Da muss niemand reingeschneit kommen, so etwas fordern zu wollen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

Mit Verlaub: ich wollte nicht unterstellen, das hier nicht auch konstruktiv diskutiert WIRD, ich wollte lediglich die "Zwischenrufer" bitten, sich auf meine Aussagen zu beziehen, statt über meine Wortwahl oder meinen Standpunkt herzuziehen. 

Offenbar mit weniger Erfolg...  :roll:


naja, next please!


----------



## Antidialer (1 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss halt sein System möglichst sicher machen, und das kann letzendlich nur jeder User selbst. Macrosaft kann nur die Updates anbieten, wer sie nicht installiert hat den Schaden selbst zu verantworten. Klingt hart; ich weiss mit nem Finger auf andere zu zeigen ist sicher bequemer, aber nicht immer angebracht.
> 
> So, Diskussion erbeten, aber bitte konstruktive Kritik und vernünftige Argumente.



Es sollte aber klar sein, das es bei Windows keine absolute Sicherheit gibt. Einige Sicherheitslücken sind seid Monaten offen und keiner weiß, wie viele unenddeckte Sicherheitslücken es in Windows noch gibt.

Der Vergleich mit Homebanking ist ein Vergleich mit Äpfeln und Birnen. Niemand wird gezwungen, Homebanking zu nutzen. 

Die Schuld auf den Nutzer abzuwälzen ist ein ziemlich hilfloser Versuch, von den eigentlichen Problemen (der Manipulierbarkeit  JEDES  Dialers) abzulenken.


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> So, Diskussion erbeten, aber bitte konstruktive Kritik und vernünftige Argumente.





			
				DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> naja, next please!



Wäre es möglich, von dieser arroganten Position mal etwas runter zu kommen? Und außerdem was hat Dein Beitrag mit dem ursprünglichen Thema zu tun? Soll das womöglich wieder einmal mehr ein Versuch sein, die eigentliche Diskussion ins Nirwana zu drängen?


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

soeben berichtete auch Heise

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50575

Hoffentlich schlägt das jetzt richtig Wellen und macht diesem schmutzigen Gewerbe ein Ende.

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## drboe (1 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, du misverstehst mich. Das Problem hier ist nicht der Dialer oder die Gesetzesgebung, sondern der Exploid. Wenn ich etwas kriminelle Energie hätte und ein Programm unbemerkt auf Deinem Rechner ...


Fast richtig: das Problem ist *auch* die Möglichkeit per Exploit das System zu verändern bzw. zu schädigen. Vergessen wir aber bei der Betrachtung der Ursachen bite nicht den Menschen. Um Dein Stichwaort aufzugreifen: es ist vor allem die kriminelle Energie, die zu brandmarken ist. Ein gerütteltes Maß davon ist in der Branche offenbar eher die Regel als die Ausnahme.



> Was ich sagen will: Betrüger gibt es zu Hauf an jeder Ecke, es gilt gegen diese vorzugehen und nicht das Medium ihrer Machenschaften. Was kann die Gesetzesgebung oder ein Dialerhersteller machen um den oben beschriebenen Fall zu umgehen? Nee, nee nicht die Standardantwort:
> "keine Dialer mehr!"


Das ist die Standardantwort? Das wußte ich nicht. Ich gebe Dir die aus meiner Sicht richtige: Beeendigung der Sondergesetzgebung "Telefonanschluss", die aus jedem Telefon ein Kassenterminal für unbegrenztes Inkasso durch jedermann  gemacht hat. Anwendung der Fernabsatzregeln auf per Dialer berechnete Angebote, Abrechnung von Entgelten nur auf der Basis schriftlicher Verträge, nur direkte Belastung, also kein Inkasso über Telco-Operator.



> das juckt nen Betrüger überhaupt nicht. Der hinterlässt sogar weniger Spuren indem er deine TAN's nach seinem dünken einsetzt, oder nen Dialer illegal betreibt. Man muss halt sein System möglichst sicher machen, und das kann letzendlich nur jeder User selbst.


Interessante, oft gehörte Logik. Du betrachtest ein offenes Fenster (sic!) offenbar nicht nur als Einladung zum Einbruch, sondern hälst dessen tasächlichen Vollzug auch für "normal" und machst ihn zum Problem des Bestohlenen. Macht man das Fenster zu, kommt doch sofort der nächste Kriminelle und wirft mit Steinen die Scheiben ein. Ich werde nun "nicht hinter Gittern" leben, weil die Gewalt der Gangster ständig  gesteigter wird. Ich habe nämlich erheblich etwas gegen einen "Hase-Igel-Lauf" mit Gangster. Die Ansicht, wer sein System nicht schütze, sei damit selbst schuld, ist irrig. Mit dem gleichen Argument kann man jedes Opfer von Straftaten verhöhnen: "der Ermordete war einfach zur falschen Zeit am falschen Platz und hat sich mit den falschen Leuten eingelassen."



> Macrosaft kann nur die Updates anbieten, wer sie nicht installiert hat den Schaden selbst zu verantworten. Klingt hart; ich weiss mit nem Finger auf andere zu zeigen ist sicher bequemer, aber nicht immer angebracht.
> 
> So, Diskussion erbeten, aber bitte konstruktive Kritik und vernünftige Argumente.


Nun, die Verbreitung einiger Dialer, um bei denen zu bleiben, erinnert mich an organisierte Kriminalität. Deren Bekämpfung kann man ggf. mit den gleichen Methoden vornehmen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich sagen will: Betrüger gibt es zu Hauf an jeder Ecke, es gilt gegen diese vorzugehen und nicht das Medium ihrer Machenschaften. Was kann die Gesetzesgebung oder ein Dialerhersteller machen um den oben beschriebenen Fall zu umgehen?


Ich wuerde von Dialer fordern, dass vor der Abfrage serverseitig ein Zugangscode als Bild angezeigt wird, den der Benutzer eintippen muss. Damit ist die Interaktivitaet gewaehrleistet (Idee stammt nicht von mir, wurde hier mal geaeussert). 

Allerdings irrst Du dich IMHO in diesem Fall. Einer der Webserver, der diese dubiosen Links traegt, die zur Installation fuehren, ist auf eine Online Entertainment S.L. registriert, die adressidentisch mit der Teleflate S.L. ist. Schau mal dieses Posting von Galdikas an, was den Zusammenhang angeht: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?start=56&t=6684

Und wenn der Dialeranbieter einen boesartigen Dialer anbieten will, dann kann er es auch an der RegTP vorbei. 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Und wenn der Dialeranbieter einen boesartigen Dialer anbieten will, dann kann er es auch an der RegTP vorbei.
> Gr,
> TSCN



Genau deshalb sind in der Schweiz jetzt tausende SAT-Nummern auf den Telefonrechnungen. Und? Schreibt das die Bakom in einer Newsletter? Nein! Ich staune, das in Deutschland noch jemand 09009-Nummern einsetzt und Dialer registriert. Wozu?

Don


----------



## Reducal (1 September 2004)

Don schrieb:
			
		

> Genau deshalb sind in der Schweiz jetzt tausende SAT-Nummern auf den Telefonrechnungen. Und? Schreibt das die Bakom in einer Newsletter? Nein! Ich staune, das in Deutschland noch jemand 09009-Nummern einsetzt und Dialer registriert. Wozu?



Womöglich lebt man in der Schweiz dann doch hinter den Bergen und womöglich ist nicht zuletzt wegen der Verständigungsschwierigkeiten auch die Fussion der Swisscom mit der österreichischen DTAG-Tochter geplatzt.
Hier in D unternehmen die Mitglieder des DFF, unter Federführung der T-Com, jedenfalls ´ne ganze Menge Anstrengungen, um dem Phänomen Auslandsdialer Herr zu werden.


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Gewinnspanne ist größer und der Aufwand geringer.


----------



## Der Jurist (1 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was ich sagen will: Betrüger gibt es zu Hauf an jeder Ecke, es gilt gegen diese vorzugehen und nicht das Medium ihrer Machenschaften. Was kann die Gesetzesgebung oder ein Dialerhersteller machen um den oben beschriebenen Fall zu umgehen?  ....



Nur kurz zum Medium: Schusswaffen sind auch nur ein Medium und bei uns in Deutschland nicht  nicht ganz so einfach zu beschaffen.

Dialerhersteller können beispielsweise nur über Kodierungen, die der Dailer als Grafik zeigt,  freizuschalten sein, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. Voraussetzung für solche Maßnahmen ist aber, dass die Dialerhersteller nur noch Interesse an Geschäftspartner hätten, die es nicht zu Hauf an jeder Ecke gibt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> [Dialerhersteller können beispielsweise nur über Kodierungen, die der Dialer als Grafik zeigt,  freizuschalten sein, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. Voraussetzung für solche Maßnahmen ist aber, dass die Dialerhersteller nur noch Interesse an Geschäftspartner hätten, die es nicht zu Hauf an jeder Ecke gibt.


Ich will ja nicht unken, aber das macht den Aufwand beim Betrüger m. E. nur geringfügig höher. Man muss eben gar nicht *den* Dialer benutzen, den man auf dem System ablegt. Der hat u. U. nur eine Alibi-Funktion. Gewählt wird aber mit einem anderen Dailer, Rufnummer etc. natürlich identisch. Wenn man sich bei seinem Fischzug im Trüben mit einmalig 30 Euronen je "Kunde" begnügt, kann man im Anschluß die Selbstvernichtung des Teils starten. Auf dem System ist dann nur noch der Original Dialer, harmlos, sauber, nie benutzt. Nun beweise das .....  1-2 Monate später. Es hilft nichts: die Betrugsmöglichkeit kann man nicht technisch unterbinden. Aber man kann damit aufhören, per Sondergesetz "Dialer" alle Telefone zur bequemen Inkassostation für Betrüger zu machen. Wenn der Anbieter einen schriftlichen  Vertrag vorlegen kann, ist Alles in Butter. Ohne den gibt es kein Geld. Schon hört das auf.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (1 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss halt sein System möglichst sicher machen, und das kann letzendlich nur jeder User selbst. Macrosaft kann nur die Updates anbieten, wer sie nicht installiert hat den Schaden selbst zu verantworten.


Das sieht der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH, Urt. v. 4.3.2004 - III ZR 96/03) anders. Die Richter haben eindeutig festgestellt, daß das Risiko der heimlichen Installation eines Dialers, der unbemerkte Internetverbindungen aufbaut, beim Telefonnetzbetreiber liegt. Der Anschlußnutzer muß seinen PC nicht gegen Dialer schützen.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 September 2004)

Es gäbe einen Weg , der bereits von einigen lokalen Providern "vorexerziert" wird:

Grundsätzlich sind per default alle Mehrwertnummern gesperrt und nur auf explizite 
schriftliche Zustimmung werden diese Nummern freigeschaltet. Damit wäre mit Sicherheit
 der größte Teil der Abzocker ausgesperrt. Wer dann sich einwählen will, kann das ja tun, ist aber 
genügend gewarnt. Ob aber der Rosa Riese darüber so glücklich wäre , wage ich zu bezweifeln....

cp


----------



## drboe (1 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Es gäbe einen Weg , der bereits von einigen lokalen Providern "vorexerziert" wird:
> 
> Grundsätzlich sind per default alle Mehrwertnummern gesperrt und nur auf explizite
> schriftliche Zustimmung werden diese Nummern freigeschaltet. Damit wäre mit Sicherheit
> der größte Teil der Abzocker ausgesperrt.


Ist das nicht in Österreich sogar schon so allgemein geregelt? Das wäre nämlich hier tatsächlich auch gut, weil vermutlich eine Minderheit unbedingt von Abzockern über den Tisch gezogen werden will. Wenn die Carrier da schlicht keine Wahl haben, wäre (fast) allen geholfen.



> Wer dann sich einwählen will, kann das ja tun, ist aber
> genügend gewarnt. Ob aber der Rosa Riese darüber so glücklich wäre , wage ich zu bezweifeln....


Ist denn gesichert, dass die T. die Mehrzahl der Nummern reserviert hat, die zur Abzocke verwendet werden? Kommt mir anhand der Beschwerden nicht gerade so vor. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

Die Telekom verdient immer mit. Die leiten doch nicht kostenlos Gespräche durch ihr Netz. Außerdem: Wer erstellt denn die Rechnung? Da sind die immer beteiligt und zwar nicht zu knapp.

Aber es gibt noch einen, der sich an der Sache dumm und dusselig verdient: Vater Staat mit 16% Mehwertsteuer: Eine Einwahl zu 30 EUR? 4,13 EUR bitte für die Staatskasse. Weiß einer zufällig einen Betrag, der durch Dialer schätzungsweise jährlich abgezockt wird? Davon rechnet mal die 16% raus. Dann wißt ihr, warum die Regierung kein Interesse an der Abschaffung der Dialer hat. Die verdienen nämlich kräftig mit und brauchen jeden Cent.

Grüße,
Heiko


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

> Vater Staat mit 16% Mehwertsteuer:



Bei einer Firma mit Sitz in Mallorca?  :gruebel:


----------



## Qoppa (1 September 2004)

Nur mal zwischendurch zur Erinnerung: die Dialer-Automatisierung wurde hier ja schon mehrfach, unter anderem bereits im Januar ausführlich besprochen.

Damals kamen von berufener Seite heftige Kommentare, die auch heute noch große Heiterkeit auslösen können, z.B.



			
				Ein gewisser Moritz schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird es langsam lächerlich.





			
				Ein ach so unbekannter Herr Max Grimm schrieb:
			
		

> Lächerlich und dumm obendrein. Eine ausführbare Programmdatei per Script steuern und ein OK simulieren.......Auweiha. Sind hier nur DAU´s unterwegs.
> Es wäre einfacher die Telekomrechnung zu fälschen oder die Leitung des Nachbarn anzuzapfen oder die TAN`s der Onlinebankingsoftware zu kopieren.
> Ihr habt folgende Filme zu oft gesehen und zu ernst genommen: James Bond, Matrix, Gladiator und zu letzt natürlich "Findet Nemo"





			
				Noch ein Anonymus schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben wir wieder das galaktische "OK". Wie ist es dort hingekommen? Per Script? Per Programm? Per Polizei? Per Papst? oder einfach per Eingabe einer Zeichenfolge. Als einfach so auf der Tastatur eingegeben.



 
Was täten wir nur ohne unsere liebgewonnenen Zwischenrufer?


----------



## sascha (1 September 2004)

Wunderschöne Beispiele hast Du da ausgegraben. Da weiß man doch gleich wieder, wo Trollhausen liegt  8)


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

wobei man an dieser stelle anmerken sollte, dass diese ganzen neuen betrügereien aus dem ausland kommen...


----------



## littlebird's prompter (1 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wobei man an dieser stelle anmerken sollte, dass diese ganzen neuen betrügereien aus dem ausland kommen...


...bzw. die Firmen IHREN SITZ IM AUSLAND HABEN. Das ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.

Grüsse aus Nordschwaben... 
jeremy


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

> DialerDieter schrieb:
> Was ich sagen will: Betrüger gibt es zu Hauf an jeder Ecke, es gilt gegen diese vorzugehen und nicht das Medium ihrer Machenschaften.



Äh, ja nee, iss klar, also: Gegen die Diebe und nicht gegen die Taschen? 
 :roll:


----------



## sascha (2 September 2004)

> wobei man an dieser stelle anmerken sollte, dass diese ganzen neuen betrügereien aus dem ausland kommen...



Sorry, aber das Argument greift nicht. Unsere "Detektive" hier im Forum haben oft genug in den letzten Monaten nachgewiesen (und mussten dabei oft genug sogar von uns aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen etwas ausgebremst werden), dass in neun von zehn Fällen dieser Art *alle* Spuren zurück nach Deutschland führen. Wenn ich - nur ein Beispiel - als Deutscher eine Finca auf Mallorca als Firmensitz anmelde und deutsche User über deutsche Mehrwertnummern in Deutschland abzocke, wäre es etwas irreführend, auf ausländische Betrüger zu schimpfen.

 Letztlich firmieren die Herrschaften mit ihren deutschen Pässen nur meistens hinter ausländischen Adressen - weil da das Wetter schöner ist, weil sie sich vor den deutschen Ermittlungsbehörden sicherer fühlen, weil sie glauben, dass ihre Opfer so schneller aufgeben, oder aus was für Gründen auch immer...


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Vater Staat mit 16% Mehwertsteuer:
> 
> 
> 
> Bei einer Firma mit Sitz in Mallorca?  :gruebel:



Aber selbstredend. Du wirst nämlich von einer deutschen Telco gebillt - und die geben 16% auf den Umsatz an den Staat her. Mallorca oder nicht interessiert hinterher nur noch im Innenverhältnis Netzbetreiber - Anbieter.


----------



## DialerDieter (2 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Fast richtig: das Problem ist *auch* die Möglichkeit per Exploit das System zu verändern bzw. zu schädigen. Vergessen wir aber bei der Betrachtung der Ursachen bite nicht den Menschen. Um Dein Stichwaort aufzugreifen: es ist vor allem die kriminelle Energie, die zu brandmarken ist.



Zustimmung



> Ein gerütteltes Maß davon ist in der Branche offenbar eher die Regel als die Ausnahme.



Das denke ich weniger, der Eindruck entsteht natürlich schnell, weil diese immer im Mittelpunkt des Medieninteresses steht. Auch wird oft angesichts des schlechten Images der Branche jeder Faden für nen Wurm gehalten. Die Betrüger der Branche sind relativ wenige, (nicht selten stehen dahinter sogar die gleichen Drahtzieher, was ist schon ein Firmenname), die natürlich Stoff für Verallgemeinerungen und schlimmer noch, schlechten Ruf und teilweise unsinnige gesetzliche Regulierung sorgen. Das sehe ich selbst mit echter Besorgnis. 

Die Tatsache ist, das einige größere seriöse Unternehmen das Dialergeschäft aufgegeben haben, weil die Rechtsunsicherheit für Anbieter das Business untragbar machen. Die scharzen Schafe machen leider trotzdem weiter.

Das ist die Gefahr, die ich sehe: seriöse Anbieter sind tot, es gibt nur noch zu 100% Betrüger im Dialergeschäft. Die Schweiz ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Dort laufen Dialer munter weiter, müssen sich an nichts halten, der User ist nach wie vor dabei seinem Telefonanbieter zu "beweisen" das er betrogen wurde.



> Das ist die Standardantwort? Das wußte ich nicht. Ich gebe Dir die aus meiner Sicht richtige: Beeendigung der Sondergesetzgebung "Telefonanschluss", die aus jedem Telefon ein Kassenterminal für unbegrenztes Inkasso durch jedermann  gemacht hat. Anwendung der Fernabsatzregeln auf per Dialer berechnete Angebote, Abrechnung von Entgelten nur auf der Basis schriftlicher Verträge, nur direkte Belastung, also kein Inkasso über Telco-Operator.



Dadurch wäre eine ganze Menge an Telekommunikatioins- und Mehrwertdiensten betroffen... Durch Stornos, offene Postenverwaltung und alleine schon den Schriftwechsel (hier geht es auch um Kleinstbeträge) würden einerseits sich die Kosten der Dienste erhöhen, bzw. die Konjuktur gebremst werden. Das wäre das Aus für einen gesamten und wachsenden Wirschaftszweig in DE der eh schon hinter anderen Ländern hinterherhinkt, hmm, ob das in der momentanen Lage des Landes gut ist? Das wäre eine schlechte Lösung.

Ich denke man sollte bei allen Vorschlägen, den Missbrauch zu unterbinden auch berücksichtigen, das es für Mehrwertdienste im Internet einen Markt gibt, d.h. Angebote UND Nachfrage. Der ist von der Charakteristik mit telefonischen Diensten gleichzusetzen, bietet aber für hauptsächlich für die Kunden mehr Vorteile. Durch die Interaktionsmöglichkeit steigt auch die Qualität der Dienste. Sie sind Multimedial, individuell auf den Kundenbedarf zugeschnitten und umfangreicher, im Gegensatz zur telefonischen Bandansage oder dem Faxabruf. Die klaren Vorteile bei Mehrwertdiensten liegen letzendlich in der Verfügbarkeit, ohne Schriftwechsel, ohne Bankgeschäfte, ohne das Problem das eine Anbieter einer Forderung von 2,30 € hinterherlaufen muss, die ein Kunde einfach nicht zahlen will.

Auch wenn viele denken warum sollte man nicht 2,30 zahlen, wenn man mit dem Dienst zufrieden war, die Realität sieht anders aus: die Überweisung wird zu einem grossen Anteil einfach vergessen oder sonstwas. Eine "freundliche Erinnerung" per Brief seitens der Anbieter kosten Ihn alleine diesen Betrag. Folglich verlangt der Anbieter gleich von vorne herein das doppelte. Ein anderes Beispiel zu deinem Vorschlag, du brauchst dringend eine Anleitung wie man tote Katzen vom Baum holt ohne den Keller unter Wasser zu setzen.    Du gehst also ins Internet, holst dir den Vertrag, druckst und unterschreibst ihn, schickst ihn an den Anbieter, der schreibt dir zurück du hast vergessen eine Emailadresse anzugeben, aber dein Zugangscode lautet soundso, anschliessend tippst du den in die Webseite ein, (weist du noch welche, nach 3 Tagen? Achnee, steht ja auf dem Brief!) bekommst endlich deinen Dialer um dir das Dokument runterzuladen. Leider stellst du danach fest, das die Katze gar keine Katze war, und Du mittlerweile in ein Haus ohne Keller umgezogen bist.  Ja! so Kundenfreundlich wird Deutschland sein. 
Service und Support wird nicht nur Gross geschrieben, sondern auch noch per Brief verschickt....  :lol: 





> Interessante, oft gehörte Logik. Du betrachtest ein offenes Fenster (sic!) offenbar nicht nur als Einladung zum Einbruch, sondern hälst dessen tasächlichen Vollzug auch für "normal" und machst ihn zum Problem des Bestohlenen.



Teilweise ja! In dem Moment hat er fahrlässig gehandelt! Das schmälert ja nicht die Schuld des Kriminellen, das ist keineswegs normal. Aber jeder sollte sich ein wenig seiner eigenen Verantwortung bewusst sein, Straftaten zu verhindern. Ich will auch nicht den Eindruck enstehen lassen, das ich die oben beschriebene Vorgehensweise billige. Ich möchte lediglich auf ein paar Aspekte hinweisen, die dem Anscheinen nach durch die Befangenheit einiger Forenmitglieder, übersehen werden.



> Nun, die Verbreitung einiger Dialer, um bei denen zu bleiben, erinnert mich an organisierte Kriminalität. Deren Bekämpfung kann man ggf. mit den gleichen Methoden vornehmen.



Genauso sehe ich das auch. (Scheint als träfen wir uns in einem Punkt)
Organisierte Kriminalität kann man nur mit gezielten Massnahmen, die sich gegen die betroffene Organisation richten bekämpfen. Da kann nicht der Gesetzgeber helfen, das wäre wie schwarze Anzüge verbieten um die Mafia zu bekämpfen.   

Naja, soweit erstmal dazu, sorry wen ich nicht auf alle postings jetzt eingehe, aber ich muss noch 'n paar Dialer programmieren...


----------



## galdikas (2 September 2004)

*Re: Dialerfernsteuerung a.k.a. Registrierung ad absurdrum*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das wohl ein rechtskraeftiger Vertragsschluss ist?



Diese Frage stellt sich ja jedes mal, wenn auf dem Anschluß(!) eines Diensteanbieters ( nicht schon dann, wenn das Einwählsignal das Netz des Netzbetreibers erreicht, in dessen Netz der Mehrwert-Anschluß realisiert ist) ein Anruf eingeht. 

Da von vorneherein jeder Diensteanbieter als Betrüger anzusehen ist, kann er sich nicht darauf berufen, wie ein "redlicher" ( ~ "seriöser" ) Anschlußinhaber in seinem Vertrauen (daß sich in jedem eingehenden Anruf eine bewußte und gewollte Dienstebestellung äußert) schutzwürdig zu sein. Ich vertrete die Auffassung, daß  Dialerbetrügern nicht immer wieder so lange ein Vertrauensvorschuß gewährt werden darf, bis (wie jetzt von Dir) der Nachweis gelingt, daß die Umstände einen solchen Vertrauensschutz eben nicht (mehr) rechtfertigen.

Vielmehr muß der Dialerbetrüger nicht nur belegen,  daß sein Dialer die (einfach zu erfüllenden) Minimalanforderungen für eine Registrierung erfüllt, sondern darüberhinaus müßte er auch aufzeigen, daß im konkreten Fall jede erdenkliche Manipulation ausgeschlossen war.

gal.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tatsache ist, das einige größere seriöse Unternehmen das Dialergeschäft aufgegeben haben, weil die Rechtsunsicherheit für Anbieter das Business untragbar machen. Die scharzen Schafe machen leider trotzdem weiter.
> 
> Das ist die Gefahr, die ich sehe: seriöse Anbieter sind tot, es gibt nur noch zu 100% Betrüger im Dialergeschäft.


Besser kann man das nicht sagen!

Und dann noch von einem, der es wissen muss. Vielen Dank dafür!

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DialerDieter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...und wenn (weil???) dem so ist, zieht auch das Argument nicht, das R.K. und das BMfVSch seit 2002 gegen "weiter gehende" Regulation einsetzen: Eben die Interessen der "seriösen" Anbieter, die man gegen Verbraucherinteressen abwägen muss - oder, wie es die CDU/CSU formuliert hat:



			
				http://www.ivnm.de/?kat=Presse&sub=Presseerkl%E4rungen&titel=020327 schrieb:
			
		

> In den vergangenen Wochen hatten Meldungen über Internetdialer, die zum Teil bis zu 900 Euro pro Einwahl oder 4800 Euro pro Stunde kassiert hatten, die gesamte Internetgemeinde erheblich verunsichert. My Channel, die CDU/CSU-Fraktion und auch die Dialeranbieter sehen mittlerweile darin die Gefahr, dass sich aufgrund schwindenden Verbrauchervertrauens die wirtschaftliche Krise des Internets noch weiter verschärft, dadurch ein hoher volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht und es mittlerweile an der Zeit ist, dass sich die wesentlichen Anbieter in der Szene auf gemeinsame Normen verständigen.



cico


----------



## dvill (2 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Die klaren Vorteile bei Mehrwertdiensten liegen letzendlich in der Verfügbarkeit, ohne Schriftwechsel, ohne Bankgeschäfte, ohne das Problem das eine Anbieter einer Forderung von 2,30 € hinterherlaufen muss, die ein Kunde einfach nicht zahlen will.


Die klaren Vorteile dieser merkwürdigen Dienste für Abzocker sind bekannt. Die Knebelung des Verbrauchers durch Entzug der normalen Rechte wie Rücktritt oder Widerspruch bei Vorkassegeschäften erlaubt es, ohne lästige Formalitäten richtig hinzulangen und jeden Schwachsinn für die 30-Euro-Pauschale unterzujubeln.

Der Versuch, mit einem absurden 2,30-€-Beispiel Etikettenschwindel zu betreiben, geht ins Leere. Das glaubt hier niemand.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DialerDieter (2 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das glaubt hier niemand.



Bitte, kau doch den Leuten nicht vor, was sie glauben oder nicht. Es wird sich doch jeder ne eigene Meinung bilden können.  :roll:
Oder sollte das 'n Befehl sein...


----------



## Der Jurist (2 September 2004)

Was die FST glaubt, kann man hier lesen im Attechment lesen. 

Voraussetzung der Erklärung ist die Tatsache, dass es die Manipulationsmöglichkeit von Einwahlprogrammen gibt.

Danke, keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte, kau doch den Leuten nicht vor, was sie glauben oder nicht.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, einfach mal die letzten 20000 Postings hier im Forum lesen,
 da wird man ausgenommen von den  Vertretern und Berufsjublers der Dialerlobby kein einziges 
zustimmendes Posting finden.

cp 

PS: Kann man ja auch nicht erwarten, am zweiten Tag der  Anmeldung , schon alles gelesen zu 
haben, ob der Gast DialerDieter mit dem Mitglied identisch ist , wer weiß , kann jeder behaupten .....


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ...haben, ob der Gast DialerDieter mit dem Mitglied identisch ist , wer weiß , kann jeder behaupten .....


@Dieter, weiß Andreas eigentlich womit Du hier Deine Arbeitszeit verplämperst?


----------



## Teleton (2 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Die klaren Vorteile bei Mehrwertdiensten liegen letzendlich in der Verfügbarkeit, ohne Schriftwechsel, ohne Bankgeschäfte, ohne das Problem das eine Anbieter einer Forderung von 2,30 € hinterherlaufen muss, die ein Kunde einfach nicht zahlen will.



Sie sitzen da doch anscheinend an der Quelle. Wieviel Prozent der Abrechnungen liegen denn im Bereich von bis zu 5,- oder meinetwegen 10,- Euro.

Teleton


----------



## dvill (2 September 2004)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> @Dieter, weiß Andreas eigentlich womit Du hier Deine Arbeitszeit verplämperst?


Ja gut, im eigenen Forum ist tote Hose seit Wochen. Wer mehr als 2 Postings am Tag schreiben will, muss dahin, wo was los ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (2 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch wäre eine ganze Menge an Telekommunikatioins- und Mehrwertdiensten betroffen... Durch Stornos, offene Postenverwaltung und alleine schon den Schriftwechsel (hier geht es auch um Kleinstbeträge) würden einerseits sich die Kosten der Dienste erhöhen, bzw. die Konjuktur gebremst werden. Das wäre das Aus für einen gesamten und wachsenden Wirschaftszweig in DE der eh schon hinter anderen Ländern hinterherhinkt, hmm, ob das in der momentanen Lage des Landes gut ist? Das wäre eine schlechte Lösung.



Sorry, aber wenn der einzige Geschäftszweck dieses Wirtschaftszweiges darin besteht, gesetzliche Regelungen zu umgehen (was dann zb zur De-  Registrierung von 1000den Mainpain Dialern führte), und beim Dialerdesign immer harscharf an der Grenze zur Illigalität vorbeizuschrammen, damit die User den Preis nicht bemerken und sich ahnungslos einwählen, dann ist es nicht schade um den Wirtschaftszweig und die "Arbeitsplätze" der Dialerdrücker. Vielleicht müssten dann ja einige Dialerdrücker ihr Geld mal mit richtiger Arbeit verdienen. Wenn die den ganzen Tag auf der Baustelle rackern dürften, dann würden sie mal feststellen, wie schwer das Geld verdient ist, was sie ahnungslosen Kindern mit wertlosen Malvorlagen aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## DialerDieter (2 September 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussetzung der Erklärung ist die Tatsache, dass es die Manipulationsmöglichkeit von Einwahlprogrammen gibt.



Ich bezweifle, das für dieses problem eine generelle Lösung in Form einer neuen Mindestvorraussetzung gefunden werden kann. Auch der erwähnte Vorschlag der Bilder-Eingabe kann einfach umgangen werden.

Wie ich schonmal angedeutet habe: Wenn ich ein Programm mittels Hintertür auf einen Rechner bringe, dann kann ich ALLES machen. Also auch die Eingabe von einem Programm umgehen und sofort die Einwahl veranlassen. Der gezeigte Trick mit der Message-Queue ist natürlich rel. einfach zu bewerkstelligen, mit etwas mehr Programmier-Arbeit lässt sich aber auch jeder andere Mechanismus aushebeln.

Was ich an dieser Stelle denke ist, das gegen die Verursacher vorgegangen werden sollte und nicht generell gegen die Dialer-Branche.
Denn das würde jede (zugegebenermassen, teilw. noch in der Zukunft liegende) Möglichkeit der einfachen, seriösen und kundenfreundlichen Inanspruchnahme von Mehrwertdiensten im Internet verhindern.

Letzendlich leiden darunter Anbieter wie Kunden und damit die gesamte Wirtschaft.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 September 2004)

Lieber DD,

ist Dir bewußt, was Du gerade gesagt hast. Das bedeutet, dass  im E-Commerce, als nicht nur bei Dialern, kein Vertrag belegbar abzuschließen ist, wenn man etwa vom Einsatz von qualifizierten Signaturen  absieht.

Wenn dem aber so ist. Dann wird der Markt es richten. Dann ist die Geschäftsidee Dialer erledigt, es sei denn die Nutzer zahlen "freiwillig".


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Letzendlich leiden darunter Anbieter wie Kunden und damit die gesamte Wirtschaft.



Was ein Schwachsinn , die einzigen, die darunter "leiden" sind die "Anbieter",  weder die Kunden
 noch die Wirtschaft leiden darunter. Die "Kunden" könnten endlich wieder frei und ohne Angst 
vor Abzocke ins Internet gehen  und "Die Wirtschaft" besteht nicht nur aus Dialerei, Geld kann man auch in
anderen "Wirtschaftszweigen"  unters Volk bringen....

cp


----------



## dvill (2 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich ein Programm mittels Hintertür auf einen Rechner bringe, dann kann ich ALLES machen. Also auch die Eingabe von einem Programm umgehen und sofort die Einwahl veranlassen. Der gezeigte Trick mit der Message-Queue ist natürlich rel. einfach zu bewerkstelligen, mit etwas mehr Programmier-Arbeit lässt sich aber auch jeder andere Mechanismus aushebeln.


Läßt sich das machen, diesen knappen Text auf Firmenpapier zu schreiben, mit Unterschrift von Chef? Könnten wir hier gut gebrauchen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Devilfrank (2 September 2004)

:lol:


----------



## technofreak (2 September 2004)

:lol:


----------



## DialerDieter (2 September 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber DD,
> ist Dir bewußt, was Du gerade gesagt hast. Das bedeutet, dass  im E-Commerce, als nicht nur bei Dialern, kein Vertrag belegbar abzuschließen ist, wenn man etwa vom Einsatz von qualifizierten Signaturen  absieht.



Lieber Jurist,

Vielen Dank, das wenigsten Du meiner Argumentation folgst. 

Ja und Nein!
Ja, es kann kein Vertrag bei gängigen Paymentarten belegbar und vorallem zweifelsfrei geschlossen werden im Internet. Nein, (das mag zwar überraschen, aber) der Einsatz qualifizierter Signaturen ist davon nach meinem Wissensstand NICHT vollständig ausgenommen. Ob es auch für zukünftige Systeme 100%ige Sicherheit geben wird, will ich nicht vollständig ausschliessen, aber zumindest stark anzweifeln.

Ein bösartiges Programm fungiert als Proxy zwischen der Kommunikation mit dem Paymentsystem des Anbieters. Alle sicherheitsrelevanten Daten vom Anbieter werden durch eigene ersetzt und dem User angezeigt oder auch nicht (je nachdem noch eine PIN oder TAN erforderlich ist), die Eingaben des Users werden verwendet um die Anwort an das Paymentsystem zu fälschen.

Dazu ein Beispiel: Wir bleiben bei meinem erwähnen Trojaner der das Onlinbanking manipuliert. Mein Programm (natürlich nicht meins, aber ich begebe mich mal in die Rolle des Angreifers) manipuliert als erstes die berühmte Host-Datei des Windowssystems. Der User tippt die Url seiner Bank ein, die aber auf "magische" Weise auf meine eigene Seiten zeigt, die rein zufällig genauso aussehen. Die Angaben zum aktuellen Kontostand und auch die namentliche Begrüssung holt mein Programm über eine parallele Verbindung von der Orginalseite ab. Passwort und TAN's werden einfach vom User entgegen genommen, allerdings mit anderem Betrag und neuer Kontonummer an die Bank geschickt. So, wenn der User fertig ist, beseitige ich sorgfältig alle Spuren und mein Programm selbst. Der User hat als einzigen Beweis, das er nur seine 5 Euro zahlen wollte, seine Erinnerung.
Sämtliche Protokolle von Bank, Provider und sogar sein eigener Cache (den habe ich natürlich nicht vergessen) sagen etwas anderes. Schade nicht mal Anscheinensbeweise gibt es. 

Auch die sichere Verbindung (HTTPS) ändert nichts an der Sache. Die Verwendung asynchroner Verschlüsselungsverfahren sind nicht immun gegen die berühmte Man-In-The-Middle-Attack. Mein Programm erzeugt einfach neue Schlüsselpaare und schiebt die anstelle der orginalen vor.

Sicher kann es eigendlich nur werden durch eine qualifizierte digitale Signatur des Users, die allerdings, wenn mal beantragt auch nur per Post verschickt wird.... ok, ok, ich gebe zu mein Proggi kann leider nicht im Briefkasten nachschauen, aber ich kann doch mal schauen ob "mein User" nicht mal ausversehen die zugehörige PIN im Rechner eintippt um eine Email zu signieren. Das bissel Hardwareansteuerung des Kartenlesers ist ja nicht wirklich ein Problem....


Ok, reicht! Fazit dazu: Ich will weder Illusionen über Sicherheit im Internet zerstören (ich muss zugeben, der geschilderte Fall kostet schon ne ganze Menge Programmierzeit, also Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis sind schon ziemlich strapaziert), noch will ich, wie mir vieleicht von einigen unterstellt wird, von den Misständen der gegenwärtigen Situation ablenken. Auch will ich nicht, das ihr meine Interessen oder Ansichten als "einer der Branche" teilt. Ich versuche lediglich beim Thema zu bleiben: Wie kann man sinnvoll gegen diese ferngesteuerte Zustimmungserklärung und dem generellen Missbrauch von Dialern vorgehen? Und mein Standpunkt, wie meine Argumente gehen dahin, das vollständige Sicherheit nicht möglich ist, und man sich auf den Einzelfall konzentrieren sollte, statt beim Versuch eine generellen Lösungen einzuführen, mehr Schaden anrichtet als Nutzen erzielen könnte.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem aber so ist. Dann wird der Markt es richten. Dann ist die Geschäftsidee Dialer erledigt, es sei denn die Nutzer zahlen "freiwillig".



Leider nicht ganz, diese Sicherheitsaspekte betreffen ALLE Verfahren des Vertragsschlusses im Internet und in der Telekommunikation (übrigends incl. der qualifizierten digitalen Signatur, für die es ein Gesetz gibt, und so sicher ist, das kein Schwein es nutzt  :lol: ). Nicht der Dialer wäre erledigt, Mehrwertedienste und Rechtssicherheit im Internet wären erledigt. Angesichts der Fakten sind sie es auch, ABER es gibt ja noch einen Bedarf von beiden Seiten. Und der verdrängt natürlich die Risiken.

Auch hier nicht monierten Bezahlmethoden wie Creditcard und Lastschrift weisen genauso große Lücken auf. Bezahlung per Voice-Call: was hindert ein Programm per Modem eine Voicenummer anzuwählen? Wie will ein User aus der Schweiz nachweisen, das er die Nummer nicht von Hand gewählt hat? Wie will ein schweizer Carrier nachweisen, das es nicht doch so sein könnte? Weder der Anbieter kann sicher sein, das sein Dienst nicht missbraucht wird (sei es auch nur um ihn zu dikreditieren), noch kann der User wissen, das seine Aktionen bei der Gegenstelle ungefälscht ankommen.

Und die Ursache liegt nur in der Möglichkeit Trojaner unbemerkt auf den Userrechner zu bringen. Ich lasse mich glatt dazu hinreissen, das jeder mir ein Verfahren nennen kann, das er für "sicher" hält, und ich ihm sage, wie es ausgehebelt werden kann mittels "meines" Trojaners. Was mich wieder zur Ursache meines Einmischens bringt: Das Problem ist die Hintertür und NICHT der Dialer selbst, deswegen sind die gesetzlichen Regelungen ausreichend. (Mit Servicepack2 und der geplanten neuen Verfügung erst recht, die wir im Übrigen begrüßen; wers dann nich schnallt...  :roll: )


ok, soll reichen!
Danke an Dich Jurist für Deine Aufmerksamkeit, dank an alle, die die Geduld aufbringen konnten meinen Text zu Ende zu lesen. 



Noch ein paar persönliche Komentare:

@Teleton: der überwiegende Anteil, die geächteten 30€-Angebote sind zwar leider momentan eine, naja ich will mal sagen, Modeerscheinung bei einigen Anbietern, aber der überwiegende Teil der Anbieter verlangt minutenbasierende Tarife. Tendenziell ist die Ablehnung der teuren Flattarife erkennbar, viele schauen lieber mal gerne kurz rein, ob das Angebot passt und halten sich somit eine intensivere Nutzung und damit verbundene Kosten offen.

@piccard: ja, ich hatte mich erst kürzlich angemeldet, weil ich vor hatte, hier weiter zu posten, und vermeiden wollte, meinen namen zu vergessen, wie es mir schon passiert ist, aber ich bin der selbe. Wie du dir sicher sein kannst? tja... siehe oben thema Sicherheit!   

@dvill: Ja, Andreas weiss, wie ich meine Zeit verplemper, da er sieht welche Postings ich hier lesen MUSS um zu entscheiden, ob ich darauf eingehen sollte.

@andere oder gleiche Zwischenrufer
Sollten dir die Ideen ausgehen, lass es mich wissen, ich poste gerne ein paar alte Passbilder von mir, damit du auch noch über mein Aussehen herziehen kannst.....  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

@dvill
verzeih mir, mein Fehler: das kam gar nicht von dir   

@Rüdiger Kunz 
naja, siehe weiter oben......  :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2004)

das war nie und nimmer Dieter, der da eben gepostet hat , die Schreibe ist  eindeutig  
Chef persönlich , nix für ungut   , ist ja auch egal , kommt aus demselben Stall 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=72941#72941



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DialerDieter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon mal den Chef gefragt ?  .....

.


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> das war nie und nimmer Dieter, der da eben gepostet hat , die Schreibe ist  eindeutig
> Chef persönlich , nix für ungut   , ist ja auch egal , kommt aus demselben Stall
> 
> cp



Sorry, das ich das sage, du scheinst mir ein wenig paranoid zu sein....
ich geb zu ich habe mittlerweile zwei Pils gezischt, glaube aber nicht, dass das meinen Stil dermassen beeinflusst. naja egal auch -> glaub doch was du willst.... 8)


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

Halb besoffener schrieb:
			
		

> ich geb zu ich habe mittlerweile zwei Pils gezischt, glaube aber nicht,
> dass das meinen Stil dermassen beeinflusst. naja egal auch -> glaub doch was du willst.... 8)



scheint mir tatsächlich so, daß man mit Alkohol vorsichtig umgehen sollte , denk an Harald Juhnke! 

.


----------



## DialerDieter (3 September 2004)

Lästiger Frager schrieb:
			
		

> scheint mir tatsächlich so, daß man mit Alkohol vorsichtig umgehen sollte , denk an Harald Juhnke!



Genau: Bloss nix verschütten!  :lol:


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2004)

Schade, auf diese Bitte/Frage noch immer keine Antwort....
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=72941#72941


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DialerDieter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j.


----------



## Qoppa (3 September 2004)

@ DialerDieter:
sehr interessante Ausführungen, in der Tat.

Aber gerade da Du Dich so gut auskennst: es gibt doch ziemliche Unterschiede in Sachen Unsicherheit. Was muß man nicht erst alles aufbauen, um beim Online-Banking eine TAN zu erwischen. Und auch der Trojaner muß erst mal auf den PC. Und dann noch die Überweisung: eine ganz klare Spur auf den Nutznießer. Und wie bei den jüngsten Phishing-Versuchen gesehen: die Banken sind da ganz fix, weil dieses Bezahlsystem nicht kompromittiert werden soll.

Alles anders beim guten alten Dialer: da genügen geringe Programmierkenntnisse, um dem ganzen "Effet" zu geben. Und der Nutzer muß nur mal einen Klick zu viel machen, - schon ist es geschehen. Oder noch einfacher: man verführt ihn zum OK, indem man erstmal KOSTENLOS hinschreibt und irgendeine Preisangabe findet sich unten am Rand, - keine technischen Kenntnisse nötig, nur etwas "Psychologie" ...........

Kurzum: was Du sagst ist alles richtig (auch die weiteren Mißbrauchsmöglichkeiten), aber wenn man alles an maximaler Sicherheit mißt, verschwimmen doch etwas die Unterschiede.



			
				DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht der Dialer wäre erledigt, Mehrwertedienste und Rechtssicherheit im Internet wären erledigt. Angesichts der Fakten sind sie es auch, ABER es gibt ja noch einen Bedarf von beiden Seiten. Und der verdrängt natürlich die Risiken.


Auch hier stimme ich völlig zu, -  nur ob´s für Dialerangebote wirklich Bedarf gibt, darf bezweifelt werden. Mag schon sein, daß es z.B. im Erotikbereich einige gibt, die das gern nutzen. Aber wenn es wirklich Bedarf gäbe, dann gäbe es nicht diese Unzahl an Angeboten, die nur durch Tricks funktionieren ...


----------



## DialerDieter (3 September 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, auf diese Bitte/Frage noch immer keine Antwort....
> j.



Oh, die habe ich rein rhethorisch eingeschätzt. Dazu muss ich sagen, so, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wie es da steht, gibt es kaum eine Veranlassung, die zu unterschreiben. Man möge doch bitte den Sinn meines gesamten Postings betrachten. Schliesslich ging es um die hypothetische Möglichkeit, das es so gemacht werden könnte. 

Leider wird anscheinend weniger auf meine Argumente eingegangen, um so mehr der Versuch unternommen, meine Äusserungen zu verkehren und Auszüge mir zu Lasten zulegen. Trauriges Zwischenergebnis, kann ich nur sagen... es wäre doch sicher möglich, etwas mehr zum Thema beitzutragen, als ständig einem zu erzählen, wie sehr man seinen Standpunkt ablehnt.

Aber macht nix, ich warte geduldig auf jeden, der möchte, das die im Thread geschilderten Probleme diskutiert werden.


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu muss ich sagen, so, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wie es da steht, gibt es kaum eine Veranlassung, die zu unterschreiben. Man möge doch bitte den Sinn meines gesamten Postings betrachten. Schliesslich ging es um die hypothetische Möglichkeit, das es so gemacht werden könnte.



Was da aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sein soll, entzieht sich mir,dieser Absatz 
steht groß und breit in der Mitte dieses Postings 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=72922#72922 
und die Frage/Bitte  hat ja wohl einen mehr als realen Hintergrund. (Siehe News,
 selbst den FST hats aus dem Schlaf gerissen...)  

Bei näherer Betrachtung scheint es mir eher umgekehrt zu sein, statt als unschuldig Verfolgter zu lamentieren
selber  mal konkret auf Fragen eingehen und nicht wie eine  Schlange immer wieder durch die Finger "flutschen" ...
So wird das nix, aber das war ja egal, ob Chef oder Mitarbeiter nicht anders zu erwarten...

j.

PS: Was ich immer wieder fast  amüsant finde, dass man sich aus dem Hause Intexus so viel Mühe gibt 
hier zu missionieren. Ist nur dumm , wenn der überwältigende  Teil der hier Rat und Hilfe Suchenden nicht unbedingt 
es amüsant findet, hier das hohe Lied der Dialerei vorgesungen zu bekommen,
 mit den Rechnungen auf dem Tisch , die sie alles andere als lustig finden. 

.


----------



## Der Jurist (3 September 2004)

DD schrieb:
			
		

> ....    Leider nicht ganz, diese Sicherheitsaspekte betreffen ALLE Verfahren des Vertragsschlusses im Internet und in der Telekommunikation (übrigens incl. der qualifizierten digitalen Signatur, für die es ein Gesetz gibt, und so sicher ist, das kein Schwein es nutzt  ). Nicht der Dialer wäre erledigt, Mehrwertedienste und Rechtssicherheit im Internet wären erledigt.   ....



Warum wohl hatte ich *E-Commerce * und nicht Dialer gesagt?  



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber DD,
> 
> ist Dir bewußt, was Du gerade gesagt hast. Das bedeutet, dass  im E-Commerce, als nicht nur bei Dialern, kein Vertrag belegbar abzuschließen ist, wenn man etwa vom Einsatz von qualifizierten Signaturen  absieht.
> 
> Wenn dem aber so ist. Dann wird der Markt es richten. Dann ist die Geschäftsidee Dialer erledigt, es sei denn die Nutzer zahlen "freiwillig".




Und noch eines:



			
				DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Leider wird anscheinend weniger auf meine Argumente eingegangen, um so mehr der Versuch unternommen, meine Äusserungen zu verkehren und Auszüge mir zu Lasten zulegen. Trauriges Zwischenergebnis, kann ich nur sagen... es wäre doch sicher möglich, etwas mehr zum Thema beitzutragen, als ständig einem zu erzählen, wie sehr man seinen Standpunkt ablehnt.
> 
> Aber macht nix, ich warte geduldig auf jeden, der möchte, das die im Thread geschilderten Probleme diskutiert werden.



Bitte komm aus dieser Jammer-Ecke raus. Wer gute sachliche Argumente hat, hat eine solche Attiitüde nicht nötig. Wer keine guten Argumente hat, der unterstellt dem Diskussionspartner Verdrehungen.


----------



## dvill (3 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> ... sich, seinen Chef und die berufliche Zukunft in seinem Beruf um Kopf und Kragen. Weiter so. (Kein Zitat)


Es geht nicht allgemein um EDV-Sicherheit im Internet. Verbraucher müssen sich die Manipulierbarkeit ihrer Systeme jederzeit bewusst sein, aktuell patchen und umsichtig sein. Das was so und wird auch so bleiben.

Wir reden hier über Dialer und die spezifischen Unsicherheiten zum Nachteil der Verbraucher. Das aktuelle Beispiel führt vor, wie leicht das geht, den Verbraucher in der Praxis zu schädigen.

Die erste Grundregel der Computersicherheit besagt, dass man nicht ausführbaren Programmcode aus unsicheren Quellen startet. Onlinebanking arbeitet nach diesem Prinzip und schützt den Verbraucher mit PIN- und TAN-Nummern, die außerhalb des EDV-Systems aufbewahrt werden.

Bei Dialern muss für jede Transaktion eine fremde, neue exe-Datei geladen und in blindem Vertrauen gestartet werden. Die Vorgehensweise ist blauäugig, fahrlässig und ruft förmlich nach dem, was wir jetzt in größerem Stil vorgeführt bekommen haben.

Diese unsichere Arbeitsweise ist nicht sanierbar. Das Prinzip, ständig neue exe-Programme beim Verbraucher zu starten, widerspricht den einfachsten Gesetzen der Systemsicherheit.

Bei den übrigen Online-Geschäften ist der Verbraucher übrigens durch Rückgaberechte geschützt, auch vor Manipulation seines Bestellvorganges.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (3 September 2004)

Zu den freimütigen Erläuterungen von DialerDieter füge ich eine erste Bewertung bei:

Es gibt auch eine Verpflichtung des Programmerstellers gegenüber dem Programmnutzer. Weiter gibt es die Produkthaftung.

Wer einen Dialer erstellt und sich hierbei völlig im Klaren ist, welche Sicherheitslücken sich hierdurch für die Kunden ergeben könnten, ohne angemessene Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, diese Gefahren abzuwenden, handelt aus meiner Sicht mindestens fahrlässig.

Programme können auch direkt Tastatureingaben (=Scancodes) lesen und so die Gefahr der einfachen Fernsteuerung über Messagesqueues sicher vermeiden. Ich halte das Inverkehrbringen von Programmen dieser Sensibilität, bei denen der Ersteller bereits Kenntnisse über die Manipulierbarkeit hat, für äußerst problematisch.

Glücklicherweise lesen hier in diesem Fachforum auch Staatsanwälte, Rechtsanwälte, Journalisten, Politiker usw. mit. Ich hoffe, diese Personen werden die hier freimütig offenbarten Details zu würdigen wissen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## andreas12587 (3 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den freimütigen Erläuterungen von DialerDieter füge ich eine erste Bewertung bei:
> 
> Es gibt auch eine Verpflichtung des Programmerstellers gegenüber dem Programmnutzer. Weiter gibt es die Produkthaftung.
> 
> ...



Diese Verpflichtung gilt als erstes für den Hersteller der Systemsoftware (Windows). Den größten Schaden entwickeln doch immer "Lücken" im Betriebssystem. Ob da Trojaner, Scripte oder sonstwas auf die Kundenrechner geschleust werden. Wir, als Paymentanbieter können doch nicht für die Fehler anderer verantwortlich gemacht werden. 
Am meisten ärgert mich die "Richtung" der meisten "Poster" hier: Dialer werden ausschließlich zum Abzocken genutzt. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. In diesem Forum werden natürlich nur die "Geschädigten" posten. Die zehntausende zufriedenen Nutzer täglich posten hier eben nicht.
Wer berichtet schon über solche Themen? 
Wieviel Umsatz wurden denn nun über diese automatische OK-Eingabe gemacht? Hat da irgendjemand Zahlen? Welches Verhältnis gibt es zwischen "Betrugseinwahlen" und bewussten Einwahlen? Hat hier überhaupt einer irgendeine Ahnung von diesen Zahlen? Ich denke nicht. Woher auch.
Das pure Vorhandensein eines Dialers, setzt nicht automatisch nur Betrug vorraus. Wie DD schon sagte: Es wird immer Betrug geben: Ob per Dialer, per Premium SMS, per Kreditkarte, per Mail und Tan, per Fax oder oder oder oder. Es gilt die "Betrüger" zu ächten, nicht das Paymentsystem. Sonst hätte man die Kreditkarte schon vor Jahren ächten müssen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Teleton (3 September 2004)

Kreditkarte ist ein schönes Beispiel.
Da gilt nämlich das Belegsystem. Nur aufgrund eines von mir unterzeichneten Beleges kann die Kreditkartenfirma von mir Geld verlangen. Wenn ein Internethändler auf diesen Beleg verzichtet trägt er auch das Missbrauchsrisiko, da der Kunde mit der Einwendung "misbräuchliche Nutzung" eine Zahlung verhindern kann, sofern der Händler nicht anderweitig beweist dass die Nummer vom Kunden eingegeben wurde.


Teleton


----------



## dvill (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie DD schon sagte: Es wird immer Betrug geben: Ob per Dialer, per Premium SMS, per Kreditkarte, per Mail und Tan, per Fax oder oder oder oder. Es gilt die "Betrüger" zu ächten, nicht das Paymentsystem. Sonst hätte man die Kreditkarte schon vor Jahren ächten müssen.


Die Forderung, Programme sorgfältig zu erstellen, damit vorhersehbarer Schaden von Nutzern abgewendet wird, ist natürlich an alle zu stellen, auch an Betriebssystemlieferanten. Das tun wir aber auch.

Der Punkt hier ist aber:

Für einen Programmierer, der Manipulationsmöglichkeiten kennt, ist es eindeutig zu wenig zu sagen: Na ja, die Welt ist schlecht. Was soll ich mich bemühen? Wer den Schaden hat, ist halt selber schuld.

Genau hier beginnt die Produkthaftung und die Sorgfaltspflicht. Der kann man gerecht werden. Oder eben nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## andreas12587 (3 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich anders: Ein Messerhersteller wie "ZWILLING J.A. HENCKELS" kann nicht für vorsätzliche Straftaten der "Benutzer" haftbar gemacht werden. Er kann "nur" für Fabrikationsfehler haften. 
Und unser Dialer hat keine Fabrikationsfehler.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich anders: Ein Messerhersteller wie "ZWILLING J.A. HENCKELS" kann nicht für vorsätzliche Straftaten der "Benutzer" haftbar gemacht werden. Er kann "nur" für Fabrikationsfehler haften.
> Und unser Dialer hat keine Fabrikationsfehler.



Warum wird hier immer am Thema vorbeiargumentiert: Es liegt kein Fabrikationsfehler vor, sondern
ein grundsätzlicher Designfehler, so wie bestimmte Autos den Elchstest nicht bestanden haben....

cp


----------



## DialerDieter (3 September 2004)

Hallo Qoppa, 

es freut mich sehr, dass du an der Diskussion teilnimmst, ich erlaube mir aber auf deine Aussagen ein wenig unsortiert einzugehen:



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier stimme ich völlig zu, -  nur ob´s für Dialerangebote wirklich Bedarf gibt, darf bezweifelt werden. Mag schon sein, daß es z.B. im Erotikbereich einige gibt, die das gern nutzen. Aber wenn es wirklich Bedarf gäbe, dann gäbe es nicht diese Unzahl an Angeboten, die nur durch Tricks funktionieren ...



Ein Umstand, den ich selbst mit ein wenig Besorgnis sehen. Zu differenzieren sind meiner Meinung nach ersteinmal Tricks, die die Zustimmung zum Kauf unterlaufen, sprich sich heimlich einwählen, und diese, die über die Qualität der Leistung "hinwegtäuschen". Die ersteren sind definitiv zu verurteilen. Punkt. Beim zweiten ist es einfach schwieriger: Wo ist die Grenze zu suchen, an der Werbung aufhört und an der falsche Versprechen anfangen. Ein Problem, das nicht nur das Dialergeschäft betrifft, weil es subjektiv vom Konsumenten definiert wird.

Aber darauf will ich jetzt gar nicht weiter eingehen (an anderer Stelle gerne), sondern vielmehr auf den Bedarf des Kunden. Der liegt nämlich in der Möglichkeit, ohne grössere Hindernisse, wie Eingabe sensibler oder persönlicher Daten, oder sogar Warten auf Post vom Anbieter, Käufe zu tätigen. Er profitiert von den Vorteilen eines zahlungssicheren Micropayments (Das sollte mein Beispiel mit den 2,30 € verdeutlicht haben, und den Vorwurf des Etikettenschwindels lasse ich in einem Beispiel nicht gelten). Es gibt einen großen Bedarf an mehr Qualität und Umfang der angebotenen Leistungen, der momentan grade von namhaften Anbietern nicht gedeckt wird, weil sie Rechtsunsicherheit und Imageschaden durch Dialerpayment befürchten. 

Der Bedarf der Anbieter liegt auf der Hand. Ich kenne zwar keine Fakten, schätze aber das mehr als zwei Drittel aller Internetpräsenzen der Unternehmen nur kosten und zunehmend zu viel kosten. Ich folge Dir, wenn Du sagst das der Bedarf an vielen gegenwärtigen Angeboten gering ist, aber ich behaupte das es einen Bedarf an elektronischen Mehrwertdiensten gibt und damit verbunden an einer Paymentmethode, die für jeden verfügbar und einfach zu handhaben ist.




			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Alles anders beim guten alten Dialer: da genügen geringe Programmierkenntnisse, um dem ganzen "Effet" zu geben. Und der Nutzer muß nur mal einen Klick zu viel machen, - schon ist es geschehen. Oder noch einfacher: man verführt ihn zum OK, indem man erstmal KOSTENLOS hinschreibt und irgendeine Preisangabe findet sich unten am Rand, - keine technischen Kenntnisse nötig, nur etwas "Psychologie" ...........



Um so besser, das in der neuen Verfügung eine klare Vorgabe zur Zustimmungserklärung gegeben wird. Halten werden sich daran allerdings nur wieder seriöse Anbieter. Die Tatsache, das es Dialer gibt liefert ja nicht die Ursache, das es Betrüger gibt. Max. die technischen Möglichkeit sich mit einem Computer zu einer teuren Nummer zu verbinden kann als solche für diese Art des Betruges gelten. Gäbe es auch die nicht gäbe es aber andere Möglichkeiten des Computerbetruges.



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzum: was Du sagst ist alles richtig (auch die weiteren Mißbrauchsmöglichkeiten), aber wenn man alles an maximaler Sicherheit mißt, verschwimmen doch etwas die Unterschiede.



Da hast du natürlich recht, trotzdem sehe ich keinen wirklich praktikablen Weg, um den Missbrauch zu verhindern. Ausser natürlich in den Massnahmen, die sich gezielt gegen den Betrüger selbst richten.



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gerade da Du Dich so gut auskennst: es gibt doch ziemliche Unterschiede in Sachen Unsicherheit. Was muß man nicht erst alles aufbauen, um beim Online-Banking eine TAN zu erwischen. Und auch der Trojaner muß erst mal auf den PC.



Deswegen nehme ich den User für die Sicherung seines Systems mit in die Verantwortung. 



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann noch die Überweisung: eine ganz klare Spur auf den Nutznießer. Und wie bei den jüngsten Phishing-Versuchen gesehen: die Banken sind da ganz fix, weil dieses Bezahlsystem nicht kompromittiert werden soll.



Hmm, dazu finde ich im Netz ganz andere Tenöre.... Das das Problem von den Banken auch ein wenig abgewiegelt wird, könnte ich mir aber gut vorstellen. Denn die Fakten in meinen oberen Posting blieben natürlich.
(Es sei denn sie sind falsch, dann verbessert mich bitte!)

Es wäre nett, wenn du mich dazu mit einigen Links versorgen könntest,
die Deine Aussage unterstützen.


Gruss DialerDieter


----------



## dvill (3 September 2004)

Ich halte die Information, dass der Chefprogrammierer einer derart sensiblen Software - wir reden von einem Zahlungsmittel - von leichten Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten weiß, diese achtlos zur Kenntnis nimmt und keine Bemühungen anstrengt, diese Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten zu versperren, schon für sehr problematisch.

Ich schließe aus, dass das z.B. für Kreditkartentransaktionen so ist, dass die Software-Ersteller untätig bleiben, wenn Sicherheitslöcher bewusst werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DialerDieter (3 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Für einen Programmierer, der Manipulationsmöglichkeiten kennt, ist es eindeutig zu wenig zu sagen: Na ja, die Welt ist schlecht. Was soll ich mich bemühen? Wer den Schaden hat, ist halt selber schuld.
> 
> Genau hier beginnt die Produkthaftung und die Sorgfaltspflicht. Der kann man gerecht werden. Oder eben nicht.



Zum einen, hat niemand behauptet, das die jüngst bekannt gewordene Gefahr missachtet wird. Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, das es mir langfristig als aussichtloses Unterfangen erscheint, die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten zu beseitigen.

Zum anderen möchte ich auf das Thema der Diskussion hinweisen (steht sogar ganz fett oben drüber) Sinngemäß: Ist die Gesetzesgrundlage ausreichend, solange ein Dialer manipuliert werden kann? 

Meine Anwort lautet: Sie muss, da sie Manipulation nicht verhindern kann!


----------



## Der Jurist (3 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Qoppa,
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


Andere Ansicht : BGH  im Urteil des III. Zivilsenats vom 4.3.2004 - III ZR 96/03 . Viel Glück mit Deiner Rechtsauffassung.  :tröst:


----------



## dvill (3 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Zum einen, hat niemand behauptet, das die jüngst bekannt gewordene Gefahr missachtet wird. Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, das es mir langfristig als aussichtloses Unterfangen erscheint, die Manipulationsmöglichkeiten zu beseitigen.


Frage 1:

Was wurde konkret unternommen, die Gefahr der Fernsteuerung für den Kunden zu beseitigen, seit sie bekannt ist?

Frage 2:

Werden weiter Programme mit diesem jetzt bekannten Sicherheitsproblem ausgeliefert?

Man unterscheidet in der juristischen Welt, ob etwas unglücklich, unerkannt, fahrlässig oder wissentlich und vorsätzlich getan wird. Wir wissen jetzt sicher, dass das Problem bekannt ist. Alles weitere passiert mit Wissen.

Also: Werden diese Programm weiter - insbesondere ohne Hinweis für die Kunden auf die jetzt bekannte Unsicherheit - ausgeliefert?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Den größten Schaden entwickeln doch immer "Lücken" im Betriebssystem.


Wie bitte, in welchem Rechtssystem lebst Du denn? Weil ich mein Grundstück nicht mit einer 5 m hohen Mauer, Stacheldraht und Selbstschussanlage umgebe, darf man diese "Lücken" ausnutzen und einbrechen? Weil ich nicht mit kugelsicherer Weste und Bodyguard unterwegs bin, bin ich schuld, wenn man mich wegen des lückenhaften Selbstschutzes über den Haufen schiesst? Weil ein PC-Betriebssystem Lücken aufweist, darf man dessen Besitzer schädigen, ihn auf elektronischem Wege berauben?

Den größten Schaden entwickeln daher immer noch die Verbrecher, die die Lücken eines Betriebssystems nutzen, um sich illegal zu bereichern. Diejenigen, die das verniedlichen oder davon ablenken wollen, sitzen aus meiner Sicht mit im Boot der Kriminellen. Pack schlägt sich, Pack verträgt sich! 



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob da Trojaner, Scripte oder sonstwas auf die Kundenrechner geschleust werden.
> Wir, als Paymentanbieter können doch nicht für die Fehler anderer verantwortlich gemacht werden.


Worüber reden wir hier? Wir reden darüber, dass *Dailer* heimtückisch und ohne Einweiligung des Benutzers auf seinem PC installiert und aktiviert werden, um ihn zu *berauben*. Es ist nicht so, dass es irgendwelche _Trojaner, Scripte oder sonstwas_ auf den Kundenrechner geschleust werden, sondern dass es sich um Dialer handelt, die wie ein Trojaner installiert werden; das es Scripte sind, die Dailer fernsteuern, und das es sonst noch _irgendetwas_ ist, was das Wirken des Dialers verschleiern soll. Du weist schon noch, wer die Nutzniesser dieser heimtückischen und rechtswidrigen PC-Beutezüge sind, oder?



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Am meisten ärgert mich die "Richtung" der meisten "Poster" hier: Dialer werden ausschließlich zum Abzocken genutzt. Das ist totaler Schwachsinn. In diesem Forum werden natürlich nur die "Geschädigten" posten. Die zehntausende zufriedenen Nutzer täglich posten hier eben nicht.


Natürlich nicht! Einmal bezweifle ich, dass es _zehntausende zufriedene Nutzer _ gibt. Zum anderen ist die Zahl der hier aufschlagenden Opfer von Dailern so erschreckend hoch, und dabei gewiß nur die Spitze des Eisberges, dass man schon allein deshalb von gewohnheitsmäßigem Abzocken ausgehen kann.



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer berichtet schon über solche Themen?


Die Presse, und das bekanntlich nicht erst seit gestern, sondern mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit.



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Umsatz wurden denn nun über diese automatische OK-Eingabe gemacht? Hat da irgendjemand Zahlen? Welches Verhältnis gibt es zwischen "Betrugseinwahlen" und bewussten Einwahlen? Hat hier überhaupt einer irgendeine Ahnung von diesen Zahlen? Ich denke nicht. Woher auch.


Darauf kommt es (fast ) gar nicht an. Tatsache ist, das die Branche praktisch von Beginn an den PC Nutzer übertölpern will, die Kosten verschleiert, die Arbeit des Dialers dto. Das ist zigfach dokumentiert. Man muss der Branche die Betrugsabsichten nicht mehr nachweisen; sie sind vielfach belegt. Es ist folgerichtig eher so, dass die Anbieter, die sich beklagen, ihre Seriösität nachweisen müssen. Ich bezweifle, dass das mit verbaler Kraftmeierei gelingt. 



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Das pure Vorhandensein eines Dialers, setzt nicht automatisch nur Betrug vorraus. Wie DD schon sagte: Es wird immer Betrug geben: Ob per Dialer, per Premium SMS, per Kreditkarte, per Mail und Tan, per Fax oder oder oder oder. Es gilt die "Betrüger" zu ächten, nicht das Paymentsystem. Sonst hätte man die Kreditkarte schon vor Jahren ächten müssen.


Der Vergleich kommt schon im Rollstuhl an: Kreditkartenmißbrauch kostet mich keinen Cent, die Abwehr der Forderungen ist einfach. Zudem landet man bei Zahlenspielen, zu denen  Du nichts seriös besteuern kannst, nämlich beim Anteil des Mißbrauchs im Verhältnis zur Nutzung insgesamt. Die Ansicht des Publikums, und das macht seine Abstimmung mit den Füssen auf der Basis von bekannt gewordenen Tatsachen, ist, das Dialer in hohem Maße von Betrügern verbreitet werden. Fast jeder kennt selbst Fälle von Dialer-Betrug. Dagegen ist den meisten Nutzern vermutlich direkt kein Fall eines Kreditkartenmißbrauchs bekannt. Den Anbietern von Dialern und Mehrwertnummern wird Betrug m. E. sehr einfach gemacht. Es ist einfacher als anderswo, läßt sich vom Schreibtisch organisieren, und wird eben deshalb massenhaft gemacht. Ja, massenhaft. Du darfst Dir gern Augen und Ohren zuhalten, es ist aber so. Und es ist ja wohl kein Zufall, das Zyniker schon länger von "Mehrbetrugsnummern" schreiben. Daran sind nun nicht die Verbraucher oder die Beiträge in Verbraucherschutzportalen schuld, sondern einzig die Gangster, die der irrigen Meinung sind, dass man Lücken in verbreiteten Betriebssystemen "legal" für seine Fischzüge ausnutzen darf. Die wenigen seriösen Anbieter dürfen sich bei denen bedanken. Oder etwas gröber formuliert: heul doch!

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich anders: Ein Messerhersteller wie "ZWILLING J.A. HENCKELS" kann nicht für vorsätzliche Straftaten der "Benutzer" haftbar gemacht werden. Er kann "nur" für Fabrikationsfehler haften.


Für den Messerhersteller gilt auch der Rechtsgedanke des § 16 III TKV nicht. Für Firmen, die ihr Geld mit Premium-Rate-Diensten verdienen, gilt er.


----------



## Antidialer (3 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen nehme ich den User für die Sicherung seines Systems mit in die Verantwortung.



Dann wollen wir mal Tacheles reden! Gerade die Mehrwertanbieter provitieren am meisten davon, das User ihre Systeme nicht oder nicht richtig sichern. Damit meine ich nicht mal den Schutz vor Viren und Würmern, sondern den vor unerwünschtem Verbindungsaufbau. Wenn jeder Nutzer sein System so absichern würde, das es keine unerwünschten Verbindungsaufbauten mehr möglich sind (und das geht nur per Hardwareblocker) dann wärt ihr arbeitslos. Denn ich vermute, von denen, die einen Dialer bewusst und mit voller Absicht nutzen, könntet ihr nicht leben!


----------



## galdikas (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Umsatz wurden denn nun über diese automatische OK-Eingabe gemacht?
> Hat da irgendjemand Zahlen?
> Welches Verhältnis gibt es zwischen "Betrugseinwahlen" und bewussten Einwahlen?
> Hat hier überhaupt einer irgendeine Ahnung von diesen Zahlen?
> ...



Umgekehrt:

Der Dialerbetrüger erlangt ein (Vergütungs-)Forderungsrecht gegenüber einem Anschlußinhaber bekanntlich nicht bereits dadurch, daß nachweislich von einem "unbeteiligten" Dritten (dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber) eine Telekommunikations-Verbindung zwischen dem Anschluß des Dialerbetrügers und dem des Anschlußinhabers hergestellt worden ist. Da nun grundsätzlicher *jeder* Fordernde zunächst als Betrüger zu betrachten ist, muß *der Fordernde* nachweisen, daß der Verbindung eine bewußte und gewollte Dienstebestellung zugrunde gelegen hat; oder er müßte wenigstens die Umstände dafür aufzeigen, weshalb es im vorliegenden Fall gerechtfertigt sein soll, daß er seine Leistung im Vertrauen darauf erbringen durfte, daß er damit eine bewußte und gewollte Dienstebeauftragung auszuführen. 

Davon muß auch der BGH (stillschweigend) ausgegangen sein, als er über das (Nicht-)Bestehen eines eigenen, vertraglichen Forderungsrechts des Diensteanbieters zu entscheiden hatte. 



BGH schrieb:


> Die Berlikom... könnte auch keinen Anspruch aus einem Vertrag zwischen der Beklagten und dem Diensteanbieter    Harald Haase Multimedia EDV, apartado de correos No 331, 29630 Benalmadena Costa herleiten.


 
Allerdings ließ der BGH wegen der nachweislich heimlichen Dialereinwahl offen, ob, und falls ja aus welchen Gründen, im konkreten Fall von einem Nicht-, oder Nicht-Mehr-Bestehen eines eigenen Forderungsrechts ausgegangen werden könnte, weil sich der Diensteanbieter mit seinem sich heimlich einwählenden Dialer jedenfalls mit dem durch vorsätzliche Täuschung veranlaßten  Vertragsschluß wegen "vorsätzlicher, sittenwidriger Schädigung" schadensersatzpflichtig gemacht hätte.

--> Der Dialerbetrüger muß jedes mal aufzeigen, daß im konkreten Fall einer Verbindung eine ungewollte/unbewußte Mehrwertdienstebestellung ausscheidet, wenn er unter Hinweis auf diese Verbindung irgendwelche (Vergütungs-)Forderungen erhebt.

--> Gibt es verläßliche Aussagen darüber, bei welchem Anteil der Vergütungsforderungen eine ungewollte/unbewußte Mehrwertdienstebestellung mit Sicherheit ausscheidet? Ich denke nicht.



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Woher auch. Das pure Vorhandensein eines Dialers, setzt nicht automatisch nur Betrug vorraus.



Doch, das entspricht dem Gesetz: wer eine Forderung erhebt, wird grundsätzlich zunächst als verächtlicher, vertrauensunwürdiger Betrüger betrachtet - mit der Folge, daß grundsätzlich immer der Fordernde diese Vermutung zu widerlegen hat, wenn er die Rechtmäßigkeit seiner Forderung begründen will. 

gal.


----------



## DialerDieter (3 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bitte, in welchem Rechtssystem lebst Du denn? ... Weil ein PC-Betriebssystem Lücken aufweist, darf man dessen Besitzer schädigen, ihn auf elektronischem Wege berauben?
> ...
> [schuld sind] einzig die Gangster, die der irrigen Meinung sind, dass man Lücken in verbreiteten Betriebssystemen "legal" für seine Fischzüge ausnutzen darf.



Hmm, irre ich mich? Oder vertrittst Du grade Andreas' Meinung und legst ihm gleichzeitig eine andere in den Mund? Irgendwie hatte er nichts anderes gesagt als du. 

Nun, auf die Art kann man natürlich noch lange diskutieren...  :roll:


----------



## Smigel (3 September 2004)

Dann lies das lieber alles nochmal 

Da sind dann doch ein paar feine Unterschiede vorhanden............


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

*seriöse Dialerbetreiber...*

...haben vor lauter Schreck üben die neuen Tricks ihrer "paar" schwarzen Schafe eilig eine Jahreshauptversammlung einberufen.

Hier ein Bild:

http://www.lachschon.de/slide.php?id=21892


----------



## Counselor (3 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hatte er nichts anderes gesagt als du.


Schopenhauers eristische Dialektik läßt grüßen.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> ....trotzdem sehe ich keinen wirklich praktikablen Weg, um den Missbrauch zu verhindern.



@DD,

mit der neuen Generation an QuestNet-Dialern will Euer Mitbewerber den Beweis antreten, dass es sehr wohl möglich ist, entsprechende Parameter zu schützen.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, setzt QN nun kyptische Verschlüsselungen ein, die es angeblich nicht mehr ermöglichen, dass die Paramter ohne dem dazugehörigen Schlüssel und dem Original-Dialer verwendet werden können.


----------



## dvill (3 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, auf die Art kann man natürlich noch lange diskutieren...  :roll:


Richtig so!

Also zurück zum Thema. Ich wiederhole:

Frage 1:

Was wurde konkret unternommen, die Gefahr der Fernsteuerung für den Kunden zu beseitigen, seit sie bekannt ist?

Frage 2:

Werden weiter Programme mit diesem jetzt bekannten Sicherheitsproblem ausgeliefert?

Man unterscheidet in der juristischen Welt, ob etwas unglücklich, unerkannt, fahrlässig oder wissentlich und vorsätzlich getan wird. Wir wissen jetzt sicher, dass das Problem bekannt ist. Alles weitere passiert mit Wissen.

Also: Werden diese Programm weiter - insbesondere ohne Hinweis für die Kunden auf die jetzt bekannte Unsicherheit - ausgeliefert?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## andreas12587 (3 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Wenn Du keine anständige Tür in Deinem Haus hast, zahlt die Versicherung nicht im Falle eines Einbruchs. Diese "Lücken" muss man selber schließen. Nicht die Versicherung.
Und: Unseren Dialer bekommt man nicht, man muss ihn sich holen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## drboe (3 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Du Dich der Mühe unterziehst, meinen Beitrag zu lesen, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass  er die Bemerkungen von Andreas im Vollzitat enthält. Wenn Du da die Unterschiede und Einwendungen und folglich die andere Position nicht erkennst, hast Du ein Problem. Anders als Du stelle ich dazu fest, dass man dann keineswegs lange diskutieren kann. Diskussion, auch kontrovers, gelingt nur mit verständigen Teilnehmern, die lesen/zuhören können.

EOD

M. Boettcher


----------



## andreas12587 (3 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> DialerDieter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo bekomme ich so einen Dialer? Per PN.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dvill (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Wenn Du keine anständige Tür in Deinem Haus hast, zahlt die Versicherung nicht im Falle eines Einbruchs. Diese "Lücken" muss man selber schließen. Nicht die Versicherung.
> Und: Unseren Dialer bekommt man nicht, man muss ihn sich holen.


Falsches Beispiel.

Der Kunde bestellt eine Tür und verlässt sich auf eine handwerklich saubere Arbeit. Der Handwerker baut eine Tür ein und weiß bereits, dass das Schloss unsicher ist. Sein Auftrag war, für ein sicheres Schloss zu sorgen.

Der Handwerker lässt den Kunden in dem Glauben, das Schloss sei sicher.

Was nun?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ja. Wenn Du keine anständige Tür in Deinem Haus hast, zahlt die Versicherung nicht im Falle eines Einbruchs. Diese "Lücken" muss man selber schließen. Nicht die Versicherung.
> Und: Unseren Dialer bekommt man nicht, man muss ihn sich holen.
> Gruß Andreas



Strafrechtlich bleibt es aber beim Diebstahl, nicht ablenken und auf die Vereinbarungen mit der Versicherung ausweichen. Das ist ein anderes Spielfeld.

Das Holen mag ja zutreffend sein. Bist Du aber sicher, dass Deine Webmaster den Nutzern gerne diesen Gang per Script abnehmen?
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Du früher eine solche Möglichkeit in Abrede gestellt hast.


----------



## Smigel (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Wenn Du keine anständige Tür in Deinem Haus hast, zahlt die Versicherung nicht im Falle eines Einbruchs. Diese "Lücken" muss man selber schließen. Nicht die Versicherung.



Ob die Versicherung zahlt wäre für den Vergleich uninteressant. Aber etwas anderes hast du ja schon bemerkt es bleibt trotzdem ein Einbruch.
Merke auch wenn ein PC offen wie ein Scheunentor ist heisst das nicht das es ein Selbstbedienungsladen ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Wenn Du keine anständige Tür in Deinem Haus hast, zahlt die Versicherung nicht im Falle eines Einbruchs. Diese "Lücken" muss man selber schließen. Nicht die Versicherung.


Zum einen , was heißt "anständige" Tür:  Banktresor?, was ist eine  unanständige  Tür  

Zum andern Quatsch mit Sauce , bei Wohnungseinbrüchen mit normalen Haustüren und Fenstern 
ohne besondere Sicherungsmaßnahme haben in allen mir bekannten Fällen die Versicherungen
 anstandslos gezahlt.

cp


----------



## drboe (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genial! Lies das noch einmal, was Du hier bejahst. Diese Rechtsaufassung überrascht zwar nicht wirklich, daher nur zur Erinerung: dies ist die Bundesrepublik Deutschland; trotz aller Anfeindungen noch immer ein gut etablierter Rechststaat. Das StGB hilft Dir weiter, Deine Position zu überdenken. Bei Interpretationsproblemen frage bitte den Anwalt Deines Vertrauens oder kontaktiere direkt die Staatsanwaltschaft, Turmstraße 91, 10559 Berlin.



> Wenn Du keine anständige Tür in Deinem Haus hast, zahlt die Versicherung nicht im Falle eines Einbruchs. Diese "Lücken" muss man selber schließen. Nicht die Versicherung.


Dann lies bitte die AGB der Hausratsversicherung. Da steht nicht, das man eine handelsübliche Tür nicht nehmen kann. Nur zur Information: Wohnungstüren in einem Mehrfamilenhaus haben fast immer einen Kern aus Pappe. Der VdS in Köln ist Dein Freund, falls Du mehr wissen willst. Außerdem ging es nicht um den versicherungsrechtilchen Aspekt des Schadenersatzes, sondern um die Frage, ob eine Straftat (Einbruch) eine Straftat bleibt, wenn der Einbruchsschutz gering oder - von mir aus - nicht vorhanden ist. Hier ist das Gesetz glasklar! 



> Und: Unseren Dialer bekommt man nicht, man muss ihn sich holen.


Du lebst im Wolkenkuckucksheim. Hier geht es nicht (nur) um "Euren" Dialer, da Du selbst ja in diesem Thread in schönster Allgemeinheit über "Dialer" schreibst. Und das möchte ich sehen, dass man "Euren" Dialer nicht anders verbreiten kann. Kopien auf Server zu plazieren, mit Skripten, ActiveX-Controls usw. garnieren und fertig. Sag einmal, dass das nicht geht. Du darfst für Eure Partner und deren Lauterkeit natürlich gern die "Hand ins Feuer" legen. Soll ich schon ''mal den Notarzt rufen?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekomme ich so einen Dialer?



Frage doch mal bei QuestNet an, MC kommt ja bald aus Spanien zurück. Vieleicht kann Dir aber auch der User "IM" zeigen, was ich damit meine, doch der ist ja bekanntlich auch noch im Süden unterwegs.


----------



## Counselor (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Und: Unseren Dialer bekommt man nicht, man muss ihn sich holen.


So so. Und wozu gibt es immer noch das Starinstall Plugin?


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich hab das Gefühl, das uns Andi hier auf den Arm nimmt, so naiv oder bescheuert  kann niemand sein, der lacht sich nen Ast darüber , und betrachtet "meanwhile back at the ranch"  grinsend  Kontenauszüge. An einer halbwegs  sinnvollen Diskussion ist er anscheinend bereits wieder 
nicht mehr interessiert. Das hatten wir schon mehrfach hier im Forum  in der Vergangenheit, eine Weile spielt er zum Schein mit, wenn das Sperrfeuer zu heftig wird dann hat er auf einmal keine Lust mehr .

cp


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> mit der neuen Generation an QuestNet-Dialern will Euer Mitbewerber den Beweis antreten, dass es sehr wohl möglich ist, entsprechende Parameter zu schützen.
> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, setzt QN nun kyptische Verschlüsselungen ein, die es angeblich nicht mehr ermöglichen, dass die Paramter ohne dem dazugehörigen Schlüssel und dem Original-Dialer verwendet werden können.



Allgemeiner Standard in der Kryptographie sind Public-Key (jedem zugaenglich)/Private Key(nur dem Versender zugaenglich) Verfahren, oder sogenannte asymmetrische Verschluesselungsverfahren. Damit sind 2 Methoden moeglich:

1. ich als Versender unterzeichne mit dem Private Key eine Nachricht (z.B. Parameter oder Programm), und jeder kann mit dem  Public Key die Authenzitaet der Nachricht ueberpruefen. 

2. ich hole mir den Public Key des Empfaengers zur Verschluesselung, und nur dieser kann mit dem Private Key die Nachricht entschluesseln 

Grundannahme 1: ich kann in meinem Dialer keinen Private Key einsetzen, der dort gespeichert ist, den kann ein findiger Hacker herauskriegen durch Debugger/Disassembler. Somit bleiben (aus meiner Sicht) drei Varianten:

1. der Dialer ist mit dem Private Key unterzeichnet, und der Anwender kann dann die Authenzitaet verifizieren mit dem Public Key, was ebenso effektiv ist wie das derzeitig verwendete Hash Verfahren. Also Sackgasse, so lange nicht das Betriebssytem zwingend vorschreibt, dass alle Programme signiert sein muessen (was aus anderen Gruenden problematisch ist, siehe allgemeine Debatte um Digital Rights Management, z.B. auf http://www.eff.org ).

2. der Dialer verschluesselt mit dem Public Key Kontrollinfos, die nach Einwahl Serverseitig entschluesselt werden. Dann kann ich diese Routinen kopieren, und in meinen manipulierten Dialer stecken.

3. der Dialer erhaelt Kontrollinfos, deren Authenzitaet er verifizieren kann, und ihm Anweisungen geben, wie er sich beim Server authentifizieren muss. Problem wie 2, ein manipulierter Dialer kann diese Routinen kopieren.   

Ich sehe nicht, wie ohne zusaetzlich dazwischengeschaltete Kontrollinstanz (z.B. der Benutzer oder das OS, zur  Hash/Signatur Verifikation) Kryptographie an dem Problem aendert. Deshalb halte ich diese Aussage fuer Marketing Blub blub. Lasse mich uebrigens gerne eines Besseren belehren.

_edit: eine Auslassung u einen Rechtschreibfehler_ korrigiert


----------



## DialerDieter (3 September 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Allgemeiner Standard in der Kryptographie sind Public-Key (jedem zugaenglich)/Private Key(nur dem Versender zugaenglich) ... etc.
> 
> Ich sehe nicht, wie ohne zusaetzlich dazwischengeschaltete Kontrollinstanz (z.B. der Benutzer oder das OS, zur  Hash/Signatur Verifikation) Kryptographie an dem Problem aendert. Deshalb halte ich diese Aussage fuer Marketing Blub blub. Lasse mich uebrigens gerne eines Besseren belehren.



Ah, endlich mal ein Auskenner! Ich stelle fest, das man sich wieder dem eigendlichen Thema nähert. 

Was schlägst du also vor, wie eine gültige Zustimmungerkläreung zu verifizieren wäre, bzw. der Manipulierbarkeit entgegengewirkt werden kann?


----------



## drboe (3 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> mit der neuen Generation an QuestNet-Dialern will Euer Mitbewerber den Beweis antreten, dass es sehr wohl möglich ist, entsprechende Parameter zu schützen.
> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, setzt QN nun kyptische Verschlüsselungen ein, die es angeblich nicht mehr ermöglichen, dass die Paramter ohne dem dazugehörigen Schlüssel und dem Original-Dialer verwendet werden können.


Ist die Parameteränderung zum Betrug denn nötig? Das Teil wird letztlich eine Netzwerkanmeldung machen müssen, also Account und PW übertragen. Das dokumentiert ein Monitor, auf die Schnittstelle gesetzt, in einem einzigen Durchgang. Dann überträgt man den Dailer hinterrücks auf Systeme, läßt aber mittels eines anderen mit den geloggten Parametern die Verbindung aufbauen. Diese Teile löschen sich. Und dann heißt es wieder: 30 EUR - aber zack! 

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> mit der neuen Generation an QuestNet-Dialern will Euer Mitbewerber den Beweis antreten, dass es sehr wohl möglich ist, entsprechende Parameter zu schützen.


Wobei dies im Falle eines ferngesteuerten Programms auch nicht hilft.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (3 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Dialerverbot, und Abrechnung z.B. per Handy/SMS (oh Gott, wann gibts dann die erste Handyfernsteuerung per Bluetooth  )

-ich weiss nicht, ob dies wirtschaftlich Sinn macht, aber wie waere es, wenn der Benutzer per Anruf/Code beim Telefonanbieter temporaer die 0900 freischalten kann, z.B. fuer einen Anruf

@DialerDieter, ehrlich gesagt wuerde ich Dir eine Umschulung   plus Nickwechsel nahelegen  Auch weil DSL Dialer vermutlich langfristig eh uninteressant machen wird.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Lasse mich uebrigens gerne eines Besseren belehren.


Danke für die Erläuterungen um die Keys. Aber ich werden dazu nichts mehr schreiben, um nicht womöglich noch Werbung für irgendwas/-wen zu betreiben - das liegt mir auf jeden Fall fern.
Wir können davon ausgehen, dass diverse Informationen in der nächsten Zeit (aber bestimmt noch nicht in den kommenden Tagen) eintrudeln werden. Womöglich haben aber die neuesten Entwicklungen am Markt bereits neue Zeichen gesetzt, die eine weitere Diskussion um dieses Thema bereits überflüssig machen.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Parameteränderung zum Betrug denn nötig?


Um eine Änderung geht es nicht sondern um eine verschlüsselte Parameterübergabe, zu der auch das gehören wird:





			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> dazwischengeschaltete Kontrollinstanz


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt, wenn der Täter selbst der Hersteller des Originals ist.


----------



## drboe (3 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bist Du sicher? Was immer sich ein Dialer-Anbieter ausdenken mag: nach der Anwahl der Nummer des "ISP" findet die Netzwerkanmeldung nach den im PC implementierten Verfahren statt. Natürlich kann man das Verfahren "aufbohren", dann auch ein eigenes Protokoll definieren und/oder verschlüsseln, nur wird der Client dann eher mopsig, was schnelle Downloads des Dialers und die zügige Installation erschwert. Und dann läßt sich mitschneiden, was initial verhandelt wird, also vermutlich auch fälschen. 
Geht man davon aus, dass ein betrügerischer Partner Geld auf sein Konto leiten will, muss man durch die Anmeldung, daran besteht kein Zweifel. Verzichtet man aber darauf, dann genügt die Anwahl der Nummer. Hier war schon zu lesen, das man die Berechnung der "Leistung" offenbar nicht unbedingt davon abhängig macht, ob es tatsächlich zum Datentransport kam. Um einen Wettbewerber zu schaden, sollte das reichen. Wer sagt, das sich die Anbieter sämtlich grün sind? Dann dient der Dialer nur dazu eine Spur zu hinterlassen. Und selbst wenn  man einen Dialer unverändert einsetzt: solange die Fernsteuerbarkeit gegeben ist, die sichert allein schon der Eingabezwang, ist der Anwender nicht zu sichern. Das Verfahren "Dialer" ist damit im Paymentbereich faktisch zum Sterben verurteilt. Ist aber nicht schade 'drum! 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (3 September 2004)

Noch offen:

Frage 1:

Was wurde konkret unternommen, die Gefahr der Fernsteuerung für den Kunden zu beseitigen, seit sie bekannt ist?

Frage 2:

Werden weiter Programme mit diesem jetzt bekannten Sicherheitsproblem ausgeliefert?

Man unterscheidet in der juristischen Welt, ob etwas unglücklich, unerkannt, fahrlässig oder wissentlich und vorsätzlich getan wird. Wir wissen jetzt sicher, dass das Problem bekannt ist. Alles weitere passiert mit Wissen.

Also: Werden diese Programme weiter - insbesondere ohne Hinweis für die Kunden auf die jetzt bekannte Unsicherheit - ausgeliefert?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (3 September 2004)

Hier werden wirklich sichere SET-basierte Zahlungssysteme vorgestellt :
http://elab.vanderbilt.edu/research...projects/secure.payment.systems/overview.html
http://www.rsasecurity.com/press_release.asp?doc_id=813&id=1034

Erfüllt der Dialer auch die SET Kriterien an eine sichere Zahlmethode?


			
				Definiton of Secure Electronic Payment schrieb:
			
		

> To be considered secure, an electronic financial transaction should satisfy the following four requirements:
> 
> 1. Ensuring communications are private
> 2. Verifying that the communications have not been altered in transmission
> ...



Wie man den Fachartikeln entnehmen kann, geht sicheres Micropayment ohne Dialer.


----------



## DialerDieter (6 September 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> SET



In der Tat ein sicheres Zahlungssystem, leider wurde vor einiger Zeit SET eingestellt (wegen Nichtakzeptanz des Kunden übrigens) deren Nachfolge wieder unsicherere Methoden antreten. 

Hier gibts noch die Spuren der Vergangenheit:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/26249
oder die alte SET headquater-domain: http://www.setco.org  :-? 

Zudem mutmaße ich mal, das auch eine Walletsoftware fernsteuerbar wäre, (einfach PINS durch Trojaner-GUI abfragen und das unsichtbare Wallet ansteuern)


@dvill
Zu deinen Fragen: Momentan wird geprüft, welche Massnahmen gegen bösartige Programme auch zum Erfolg führen würden, eine Zwischenbilanz wäre verfrüht, allerdings würde ich Erwartungen nicht zu hochschrauben.

<sarcastic>Selbstverständlich nehmen wir alle Dialer vom Netz, schicken die Belegschaft in unbezahlten Urlaub und vertrösten alle Anbieter auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft, bis "sichere" Dialer programmiert und registriert wurden. </sarcastic>  :roll: 

@TSCoreNinja


> ... Dialerverbot ...


wie enttäuschend, ich hatte schon fast geglaubt du hast den Stein der Weisen gefunden....  :cry:


----------



## Counselor (6 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem mutmaße ich mal, das auch eine Walletsoftware fernsteuerbar wäre, (einfach PINS durch Trojaner-GUI abfragen und das unsichtbare Wallet ansteuern)


Das wäre sicher möglich. Nicht aber bei RSA. Bei RSA muß der User im Besitz eines Tokens sein, daß beim Anbieter des VPN Zugangs auf seinen Namen registriert ist. Ohne manuelle Eingabe des ständig wechselnden Zifferncodes auf dem Token durch den User in den VPN Client ist kein VPN Zugang möglich. Daher ist bei dieser Authentifizierungsmethode nichts fernsteuerbar.

Außerdem feht noch die Antwort auf die Frage, wie die folgenden Punkte bei einem Dialer umgesetzt sind


> 1. Ensuring communications are private
> 2. Verifying that the communications have not been altered in transmission
> 3. Ensuring the server and client are who they claim to be
> 4. Ensuring the information to be transferred was written by the signed author


----------



## TSCoreNinja (6 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> @TSCoreNinja
> 
> 
> > ... Dialerverbot ...
> ...


@DialerDieter 

leider nein, und wenn, dann haette ich das nicht hier gepostet, sondern wuerde eine Konkurrenzfirma aufmachen  . Der potenzielle Markt fuer so ein System geht definitiv weit ueber Euren derzeitigen Markt hinaus  Ich hab an und fuer sich nichts gegen Bezahlen per Telefon/Mehrwertrufnummer, ich halte nur Dialer fuer extrem missbrauchsanfaellig (und sehe hier mal ganz von dem Kritikpunkt der Deutlichkeit von  Kostenhinweises ab).


----------



## DialerDieter (6 September 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> leider nein, und wenn, dann haette ich das nicht hier gepostet, sondern wuerde eine Konkurrenzfirma aufmachen  . Der potenzielle Markt fuer so ein System geht definitiv weit ueber Euren derzeitigen Markt hinaus  Ich hab an und fuer sich nichts gegen Bezahlen per Telefon/Mehrwertrufnummer, ich halte nur Dialer fuer extrem missbrauchsanfaellig (und sehe hier mal ganz von dem Kritikpunkt der Deutlichkeit von  Kostenhinweises ab).



Auch das ist genauso unsicher. Wird der Telefon-Verteilerkasten direkt angezapft (diese Fälle gab es bereits), haben wir die gleiche Situation. Es gibt meines Wissen nach keinen Schutz vor Man-In-The-Middle-Attacks bei der Verwendung eines einseitigen Schlüsselpaares. SET zB. arbeitet mit zwar clientseitiger Authentifizierung, bietet aber trotzdem Angriffsmöglichkeiten, die ein Trojaner ausnutzen kann. Das Kernproblem ist dabei: wie kann ein Programm SICHER überprüfen, ob Userinteraktionen von der angeschlossenen Hardware stammen oder von einem Programm. Einen Tastendruck zu simulieren ist unter Windows (lt. MS) sogar ein Feature. Falls noch jemand n SET-Wallet hat, versuch das Teil dochmal per VNC oder Remotedesktop zu bedienen, ich habs zwar nich probiert, aber ich will wetten das klappt.

Missbrauch wird schon deshalb immer möglich sein, weil Sicherheit für den User verständlich sein muss, da es das nich kann (is ist nunmal kompliziert), muss der Durchschnitts-DAU dem glauben was er sieht und versteht. Solange du ihm ein gelbes Schloss vor Augen hälts und behauptest das ist von Microsoft und Windows unterstützt und für sicher befunden, kannst Du jedem die Daten von der Platte klauen.

Ich will auch nicht den Dialer aus der Missbrauchsmöglichkeit rauswinden, (also bitte spart die Aufforderungen, ich solle erklären ob der Dialer da und dafür sicher wäre) Ich sage die Ursache des Betruges ist die kriminelle Energie und Handlung, und nicht die letztendlich austauschbare Methode.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage die Ursache des Betruges ist die kriminelle Energie und Handlung, und nicht die letztendlich austauschbare Methode.



Und deswegen sind Schusswaffen hier verboten (in Deutschland ca 300 Opfer pro Jahr 
in USA ca 30000 Opfer pro Jahr )

Dialeropfer gibt´s ins USA definitiv weniger, was aber hier nicht zur Debatte steht,
warum in den USA ein Menschenleben weniger Beachtung findet als eine überhöhte Telefonrechnung 
das ist deren Bier....

cp


----------



## dvill (6 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan wird geprüft, welche Massnahmen gegen bösartige Programme auch zum Erfolg führen würden, eine Zwischenbilanz wäre verfrüht, allerdings würde ich Erwartungen nicht zu hochschrauben.


Mir soll es letztlich egal sein, mit welchen Qualitätsansprüchen an Dialern gewerkelt wird. Es sind jedenfalls die richtigen Konsequenzen zu ziehen aus dem, wie es getan wird.

Ich habe bereits an anderer Stelle als ein Beispiel angeführt, dass Dialer sind gegen einfache Fernsteuerung auf wsh-Script-Ebene schützen können. Das erzeugt natürlich nicht wirkliche Sicherheit gegen Manipulation. Es ist auch nicht meine Aufgabe, die technische Lösung aufzuschreiben.

Eine Konsequenz aus der Teleflate-Affäre ist jedenfalls, dass fernsteuerbare Dialer "echt" aussehende Dateien, Registry-Einträge und Protokolle erzeugen, ohne dass es hierzu einen zustimmende Verbraucheraktion gegeben hätte. Die Fernsteuerungskomponenten können "flüchtig", d.h. nicht nachweisbar sein. Es macht übrigens keinen Unterschied, ob die Auslösung der Anwahl durch Ausnutzung eines Sicherheitslochs oder durch untergeschobene Programme geschieht, die der Verbraucher in Unkenntnis der verborgenen Funktionen selbst startet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> DialerDieter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal wieder eine etwas vereinfachte Sichtweise, um das mal freundlich auszudrücken.

In der Schweiz (Schätzung) besitzen ca. 27% aller Haushalte eine Schusswaffe.
Quelle: Deutsches Waffenjournal (DWJ), Jahrgang 1997, Blatt 1742 f, unter Berufung auf Prof. Dr. Kleck, Refarat vor der National Academy of Sciences 1990.

Ein signifikanter Unterschied zu Deutschland, was Verletze und Getötete angeht, ist nicht zu belegen.

Die reine Verfügbarkeit der Waffen kann es wohl nicht sein.  Ausserdem rechne mal die Einwohnerzahl von USA zu Deutschland hoch und berücksichtige das Sozialgefüge in beiden Ländern. 

Jaja, ist  OT, musste aber mal gesagt werden.....


----------



## Captain Picard (6 September 2004)

Statistikquetscher schrieb:
			
		

> In der Schweiz (Schätzung) besitzen ca. 27% aller Haushalte eine Schusswaffe.


sehr schlicht , in der Tat , da jeder wehrtaugliche Schweizer eine  Knarre  besitzt ist,
ist das wieder ein Musterbeispiel, wie man Statistiken nach Belieben zu seinen Gunsten quetschen  kann 
Aus welchem "Lager" dieser hochinformative Beitrag kommt, kann sich jeder an den fünf Fingern abzählen...

cp


----------



## dvill (6 September 2004)

Hier einmal ein Versuch, zurück zum Thema zu kommen:

Der Verweis auf Unsicherheiten in anderen Bereichen ersetzt kein Sicherheitskonzept. Bei angeblichen Zahlungsmitteln sind die Sicherheitsanforderungen besonders hoch.

Wenn hier scheinbar nicht einmal das Problembewusstsein vorhanden war, helfen Schauergeschichten mit Sicherheitsproblemen anderswo nicht wirklich weiter.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (6 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch nicht den Dialer aus der Missbrauchsmöglichkeit rauswinden, (also bitte spart die Aufforderungen, ich solle erklären ob der Dialer da und dafür sicher wäre) Ich sage die Ursache des Betruges ist die kriminelle Energie und Handlung, und nicht die letztendlich austauschbare Methode.


Die kriminelle Energie ist aber nicht in den Griff zu kriegen. Vor allem nicht bei den mannigfaltigen Angriffsmöglichkeiten im Internet. Angriffe auf Firmennetzwerke kommen heute aus Botnetzen am anderen der Welt. Angriffe in Form von betrügerischen Dialern komen auch aus dem Ausland. Schutz hiervor gibt es nur durch die Absicherung der Verfahren und durch Wachsamkeit im Umgang mit dem PC seitens des Users.


----------



## technofreak (6 September 2004)

Wirklichen Schutz bieten nur die  hier beschriebenen Alternativen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

tf


----------



## dvill (6 September 2004)

@ tf

Sorry, kleiner Einspruch.

Natürlich kann nur verlässliche Hardware gegen Dialer sicher wirken. Wir diskutieren hier aber - auch wenn die Vorstellung schwer fällt - den Fall eines Verbrauchers, der tatsächlich zum Dialer greifen will.

Dieser Verbraucher müsste sich auf die solide, manipulationssichere Arbeitsweise seines Dialer verlassen können. Fernsteuerbare Dialer schwächen die Transaktionssicherheit seines Kaufvorganges. Er vertraut auf eine Dialertechnik, deren Robustheit in Bezug auf Gefahrenabwehr er nicht beurteilen kann.

Wir erleben hier in einer Sternstunde, mit welchem Anspruch an sich selbst die Hersteller an diese Aufgabe herangegangen sind. Man erwirbt sich den Ruf, den man sich erarbeitet hat.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (6 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wir diskutieren hier aber - auch wenn die Vorstellung schwer fällt - den Fall eines Verbrauchers, der tatsächlich zum Dialer greifen will.


Sorry, aber das ist mit den Lösungen vereinbar , wer DSL, Router oder sonstige 
Nondialerzugänge hat , braucht sich eh darüber nicht den Kopf  zu zerbrechen.
 Wer das unbedingt will, kann mit einer  TK-Anlage  oder Dialerblocker sehr wohl Mehrwertzugang 
auf sichere Weise realisieren, da diese auf Wunsch!  jede Zugangsnummer ermöglichen
aber eben andere,  ungewollte blockieren 

tf

PS: mit dem Dialerblocker dauert die gewollte Freischaltung etwa 2 Sekunden (ohne Kosten) 
länger als der normale Einwahlvorgang


----------



## drboe (6 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wir diskutieren hier aber - auch wenn die Vorstellung schwer fällt - den Fall eines Verbrauchers, der tatsächlich zum Dialer greifen will.
> 
> Dieser Verbraucher müsste sich auf die solide, manipulationssichere Arbeitsweise seines Dialer verlassen können. Fernsteuerbare Dialer schwächen die Transaktionssicherheit seines Kaufvorganges. Er vertraut auf eine Dialertechnik, deren Robustheit in Bezug auf Gefahrenabwehr er nicht beurteilen kann.
> 
> Wir erleben hier in einer Sternstunde, mit welchem Anspruch an sich selbst die Hersteller an diese Aufgabe herangegangen sind. Man erwirbt sich den Ruf, den man sich erarbeitet hat.



Gesetzt den Fall, der Verbraucher will sich wirklich auf einen Dailer als Billing- und Inkassoinstrument verlassen, welche Forderungen hat er insgesamt an die Technik, den Anbieter, das Inkasso ... ? Abseits dieser gern genutzten Mär vom anonymen Payment wegen "Schweinkram" und der damit ggf. verbundenen Scham usw. 

Und  mit welchen anderen Forderungen bzw. Erwartungen könnten diese ggf. kollidieren? Z. B. kann es ja sein, dass der Verbraucher nicht Vertragspartner des Carriers ist, vor dessen Endstelle er sitzt. Die Nutzung des Telefonansschlusses löst aber (heute) eine Berechnung der Leistungen an den Anschlußinhaber aus. Der könnte etwas dagegen haben. Was immer man an Funktionen in den Dialer einbaut: es findet letztlich ein Match Anschluß <-> Anschlußinhaber statt, während eigentlich ein Vertrag zwischen Nutzer und Dienstleister Grundlage der Berechnung sein muss. Der (tatsächliche) Nutzer wird aber eben nicht über die Teilnehmernummer identifizierbar. Ich führe gern einmal vor, wie man auf Kosten des Nachbarn telefonieren kann, wenn man nur in den Keller des Mietshauses kommt. Eben deshalb halte ich Dialer und ihre Rufummern bezogene Berechnung für völlig ungeeignete Payment-Werkzeuge. 

Das Ziel derjenigen, die mit Dialern betrügen wollen, wird immer sein,  dass die Verbindung aufgebaut wird. Das läßt sich vermutlich immer einrichten. Der Dialer selbst muss dabei nicht einmal genutzt werden. Deshalb ist die Konzentration auf dessen Schutz/Verbesserung vermutlich sinnlos. Das Werkzeug zum Aufbau einer Netzverbindung ist in jedem modernen PC bereits enthalten. U. U. liegt hier eine Möglichkeit zur teilweisen Rettung des Geschäftsmodells. Anstatt Dialer zu verbreiten, wird dem Verbraucher einfach erklärt, wie und was er an seinem PC einstellen muss, damit er den Zugang erhält und das Billing/Inkasso auslöst. Dann kann man seine privaten Anstrengungen darauf konzentrieren, die Änderung/Anpassung des Netzwerkes an seinem PC von den entsprechenden Rechten abhängig zu machen.
Oder ein Dialer muss personalisiert werden. Das setzt aber einen separaten Vertrag mit dem Anbieter voraus. Mit meinem Dialer kann ich dann von überall die jeweilige Dienste nutzen, erhalte darüber eine separate Rechnung und gut ist. Nicht die ursprüngliche Idee, aber geringere Mißbrauchsmöglichkeit. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (7 September 2004)

Mit dem Begriff "Produkthaftung" in haftungsrechtlichem Sinne wird man vermutlich wenig ausrichten können, wie hier gezeigt wird, weil die Branche nicht einmal Qualitätsstandards in Bezug auf Sicherheitsfragen definiert hat, die unterschritten sein könnten.

Jedenfalls ist bei einer Fernsteuerbarkeit auf wsh-Script-Ebene der Personenkreis, der dies versteht und selbst programmieren könnte, sehr groß. Wenn für die Manipulation wenigstens C++- oder Windows-API-Kenntnisse erforderlich wären, würde der Personenkreis wesentlich schrumpfen.

Natürlich wäre dies nicht zufriedenstellend, sondern nur relativ besser.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (7 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls ist bei einer Fernsteuerbarkeit auf wsh-Script-Ebene der Personenkreis, der dies versteht und selbst programmieren könnte, sehr groß. Wenn für die Manipulation wenigstens C++- oder Windows-API-Kenntnisse erforderlich wären, würde der Personenkreis wesentlich schrumpfen.
> 
> Natürlich wäre dies nicht zufriedenstellend, sondern nur relativ besser.


Das würde den "Preis" einer Manipulation sicher etwas nach oben treiben. Zugleich aber könnten auch die Gewinnaussichten solchen Betrugs steigen, wenn nämlich Abrechnungen aus dem Einsatz "sicherer" Dialer mit geringerer Erfolgsquote angegriffen werden könnten. Solche "Gütesiegel" wären m. E. fatal. 

Da bislang die Einwahlnummern auch ohne spezifische Dialer  gewählt werden können, nämlich einfach mit Windows-Bordmitteln, würden viele Betrüger vermutlich auf die Fernsteuerung verzichten und die Dialer nur als Alibi installieren. Das zu verhindern hiesse, dass man a) sichert, dass die Entgeltpflicht nicht schon bei Anwahl entsteht, und b) bei Dialern in jedem Fall eine besondere Anmeldeprozedur durchlaufen werden muss. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (7 September 2004)

Mit Windows-Bordmitteln ist nach meiner Überzeugung eine "echt" aussehende Dialereinwahl nicht manipulierbar.

Auf dem lokalen Rechner würden Registry-Einträge, Einträge der Ereignisanzeige, Logfiles usw. anders sein und die Fälschung offenbaren. Auf den Dialin-Servern würde sich ein Einwahlvorgang ohne "schlüssige" Fortsetzung in den Protokollierungen finden.

Man hätte also auf beiden Seiten nachweisbare Unterschiede und damit Anhaltspunkte für die Manipulation.

Die Fernsteuerung über die Benutzerschnittstelle garantiert "echte" Spuren, oder die Manipulation des Originaldialern durch Verbiegen einiger Jump-Befehle auf Ebene der Maschinensprache. Hierbei dürfte das verräterische Exemplar jedoch nicht zurückgelassen werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (7 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kernproblem ist dabei: wie kann ein Programm SICHER überprüfen, ob Userinteraktionen von der angeschlossenen Hardware stammen oder von einem Programm.



?

Wer für sich Vorteile aus der Behauptung herleiten will, daß in irgendwelchen Äußerungen ein menschlicher (Leistungsbestell-)Wille erkennbar geworden sei, der kann diesen Nachweis nicht dadurch erbringen, daß er mit irgendwelchen ungeeigneter Software bestimmte technische Signalisierungen daraufhin "überprüft", ob in ihnen eine mängelfreie Erklärung eines menschlichen (Bestell-)Willens zu erkennen ist.

Das Risiko, daß bei unzureichendem Nachweissystem für die erbrachte eigene Leistung dann keine *vertragliche* Vergütung gefordert werden kann, wenn hinsichtlich des leistungsveranlassenden Vorgangs nicht unzweifelhaft nachgewiesen werden kann, daß ihm ein menschlicher Leistungsbestellwille zugrunde gelegen haben muß, hat meiner Ansicht nach derjenige zu tragen, der sich dabei auf ein ungenügendes, rein technisches "Prüfverfahren" verlassen wollte.



> Ich sage die Ursache des Betruges ist die kriminelle Energie und Handlung, und nicht die letztendlich austauschbare Methode.



Nein.

Mit gutem Grund haftet z.B. derjenige für widerrechtlich von einem anderen(!) einem Dritten zugefügte Schädigungen, der den anderen zur Verrichtung bestellt hat. Dabei wird die Haftung *nicht* mit einem Vorsatz hinsichtlich der Schädigung begründet, sondern damit, daß es bei sorgfältiger Auswahl bestellter Personen und beschaffter Vorrichtungen nicht zu der Schädigung gekommen sein würde.

( Wer seine im einschlägigen Milieu angeheuerten Drückerkolonnen mit Schußwaffen losschickt, haftet für deren Verrichtungsschädigungen wegen unsorgfältiger Auswahl von Personen und Gerät.)

gal.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2004)

DialerDieter schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kernproblem ist dabei: wie kann ein Programm SICHER überprüfen, ob Userinteraktionen von der angeschlossenen Hardware stammen oder von einem Programm. Einen Tastendruck zu simulieren ist unter Windows (lt. MS) sogar ein Feature.


Das hatte ich beim Lesen in dieser Deutlichkeit erst nicht bemerkt. Es machte sich auch ganz schön auf Firmenpapier, mit Unterschrift vom Chef ...

Wenn der Cheftechniker das Problem so einstuft, wie kann dann der Chefjurist sicher sein, dass der Mensch auf der Kundenseite das Feature bedient hat?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (7 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Windows-Bordmitteln ist nach meiner Überzeugung eine "echt" aussehende Dialereinwahl nicht manipulierbar.


Ups! Mißverständnis: ich meinte mit "Bordmittel" das "Werkzeug" zur Einwahl, kurz den in jedem Windows wegen des DfÜ-Netzwerkes verfügbaren Dialer. Man kann also am registrierten Dialer der Anbieter vorbei Mehrwertnummern wählen. Ich gebe aber zu, das wegen



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fernsteuerung über die Benutzerschnittstelle garantiert "echte" Spuren, oder die Manipulation des Originaldialern durch Verbiegen einiger Jump-Befehle auf Ebene der Maschinensprache. Hierbei dürfte das verräterische Exemplar jedoch nicht zurückgelassen werden.


die "Echtheit" eine ziemlich harte Nuss darstellen kann, weil der Anschein gegen das Opfer spricht. Insofern ist der Bypass u. U. das Betrugsverfahren für Amateure, die Fernsteuerung das für Profis (mehr know how in der Entwicklung, höhere kriminelle Energie ...). 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (7 September 2004)

Weil aktuell das alte Forum im Gespräch ist, habe ich dort einen  Beitrag vom  20.8.03 rausgesucht, der zeigt, dass das Wissen um die Fernsteuerbarkeit lange bekannt ist. Man wollte offensichtlich untätig abwarten, um zu sehen, ob jemand dahinter kommt, wie es geht. Na prima.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (7 September 2004)

Die vorstehenden Spekulationen über kriminelle Energien und Manipulationstechniken halte ich für falsch.

Für die Fernsteuerungsvariante reicht ein wsh-Script, für das eine leicht verständliche Programmieranweisung verfügbar ist. Das geht mit Basic, Pascal usw. ähnlich leicht und ist "für Anfänger geeignet".

Hier müsste man eine gute Beseitigungstechnik der Huckepacklösung hinzufügen.

Schwieriger wäre die Nachprogrammierung des sichtbaren Dialerverhaltens auf der Verbraucher- und Anbieterseite oder die Veränderung des Maschinencodes durch z.B. modifizierte Jump-Anweisungen. Ich kenne Varianten von aktuellen Dialern, die in der exe-Version umgefrickelt wurden. Das wäre nur Spezialisten möglich.

Einfaches Anwählen von Mehrwertnummern mit dem DFÜ-Netzwerk ohne dialertypische Weiterverarbeitung wird den Anbietern durch die Protokolle wahrscheinlich sofort auffallen.

Also: Auch die "Anfänger" würden die Fernsteuerungsvariante nutzen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (7 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Einfaches Anwählen von Mehrwertnummern mit dem DFÜ-Netzwerk ohne dialertypische Weiterverarbeitung wird den Anbietern durch die Protokolle wahrscheinlich sofort auffallen.


Vielleicht, wenn er Wert darauf legt. Wird er das? Er kassiert einfach für den Verbindungsaufbau den vollen Satz einer Einwahl, muss aber an keinen Partner abführen. Hier wurde schon geäußert, dass auch für Spracheinwahlen einer solchen Nummer Rechnung gestellt wurde. Reine Anwahl eignet sich nicht, um Geld aus dem Partnervertrag auf sein Konto zu lenken. Aber es reicht, den Wettbewerber zu schädigen. 

Die dialertypische Verarbeitung besteht nur in der Übergabe der ID/PW des Partners und löst damit indirekt die Auszahlung an diesen aus. Der Dialog geht m. E. über die regulären Parameter des DfÜ-Netzwerkes nicht hinaus. Wer auf der Ebene private Protokolle definiert, sorgt so m. E. nicht dafür, dass der Dialer gegen Manipulation und Fernsteuerung resistent wird. Letzteres ist vermutlich gar nicht möglich, allenfalls steigt der Aufwand dafür.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Qoppa (8 September 2004)

Eh ich´s wieder vergesse, noch mal eine andere Frage zur technischen Seite. Es kam ja die Aussage


			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Und unser Dialer hat keine Fabrikationsfehler.



Ich hatte neulich einen Intexusdialer geprüft, ganz zufällig herausgegriffen, - und der war doch extrem flott, - will sagen: abbruchunwillig. Ich wollt ja nur prüfen, nicht einwählen. Aber das dumme Viech wählt einfach weiter, obwohl ich den Abbrechenknopf heftig gedrückt hab. Aber davon ließ er sich gar nicht beeindrucken. Wenn ich keine 0190/0900-Sperre hätte, dann könnt ich mich jetzt mit euch über ein paar € streiten .... (was gewiß auch seinen Reiz hätte )

Wie macht ihr das? Gibt´s da einen Verzögerungsmechanismus, oder wie? Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, wie es zu diesen paar-Sekunden-Einwahlen kommt, über die hier viele Geschädigte berichten.

Ach ja, das nette Ding heißt girlscam[gc-32297,de].exe, Hashwert: F7BD946F41F62EA628BA0A2B0BACE2662E117FBF, und ist natürlich trotz diesem Fehler registriert.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DialerDieter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Frage drohte, in Vergessenheit zu geraten. Sie sollte aber nicht im allgemeinen Fortgang hier verloren gehen.

Wir erfahren gerade, dass die erfolgte Einwahl eines Dialers nur heißt, das entweder der Mensch *oder* ein Programm den Dialer gestartet hat. Aus einer vorliegenden Einwahl kann also nicht schlüssig gefolgert werden, dass hier eine bewusste Entscheidung des Menschen voranging. Es könnte ebenso ein fremdgestartetes Programm gewesen sein.

Die bewusste Entscheidung des Menschen wäre aber zwingende Voraussetzung für den Vertragsschluss. Wie kann denn dann angesichts dieser Erkenntnisse von der Forderungsseite die Existenz eines Vertrages nachgewiesen werden?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (8 September 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wir erfahren gerade, dass die erfolgte Einwahl eines Dialers nur heißt, das entweder der Mensch *oder* ein Programm den Dialer gestartet hat. Aus einer vorliegenden Einwahl kann also nicht schlüssig gefolgert werden, dass hier eine bewusste Entscheidung des Menschen voranging. Es könnte ebenso ein fremdgestartetes Programm gewesen sein.
> Die bewusste Entscheidung des Menschen wäre aber zwingende Voraussetzung für den Vertragsschluss. Wie kann denn dann angesichts dieser Erkenntnisse von der Forderungsseite die Existenz eines Vertrages nachgewiesen werden?
> Dietmar Vill



Auf die Antwort bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2004)

DialerDieter scheint gerade keine Zeit zu haben, mit uns zu sprechen.

Vielleicht könnten sich die Vertreter der Rechtsabteilung oder der Chef zum Thema äußern?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (10 September 2004)

Es sind wohl alle sehr beschäftigt. Vielleicht klappt' s zum Wochenende?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (19 September 2004)

Mmmhh,

da scheint nichts mehr zu kommen. Dabei ist DialerDieter so dynamisch in Erscheinung getreten. Er will wohl nicht mehr mit uns sprechen. Na ja, keine Antwort ist auch eine.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## BenTigger (19 September 2004)

Ach Dietmar, das kennen wir doch, wie oft schon beschwerten sie sich, das wir mit ihnen nicht diskutieren und wenn wird dann doch diskutieren wollen und kritisch Fragen stellen aber denen nicht wohlwollen den Buckel runterschlittern, dann sind sie sehr schnell wieder verschwunden.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> ...das kennen wir doch, wie oft schon beschwerten sie sich, das wir mit ihnen nicht diskutieren und wenn wird dann doch diskutieren wollen und kritisch Fragen stellen aber denen nicht wohlwollen den Buckel runterschlittern, dann sind sie sehr schnell wieder verschwunden.



So wie ich das sehe, habt ihr hier eigendlich immer nur mit euch selbst diskutiert.

Das Leute, die in 20 Minuten mehr Geld verdienen als ihr im Monat, keine Lust haben in diesen "Fachforum" mit Deppen zu reden, sollte eigendlich selbstverständlich sein.

Da können noch soviele Internetproleten sich "Juristen" nennen. Dadurch werden die Inhalte nicht besser.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 September 2004)

Der Wissende schrieb:
			
		

> Das Leute, die in 20 Minuten mehr Geld verdienen als ihr im Monat, keine Lust haben in diesen "Fachforum" mit Deppen zu reden, sollte eigendlich selbstverständlich sein.



Selbstverständlich sein sollte so einiges. Ich frage mich gerade, was Dein Beitrag dann über Dich aussagt.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wissende schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Er sagt aus: Ich habe Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung, mehr nicht!*


----------



## dvill (20 September 2004)

Der Mehrgeldverdiener an der Minimalmoralgrenze schrieb:
			
		

> Er sagt aus: Ich habe Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung, mehr nicht!


Irren ist menschlich, das kann uns auch egal sein.

Die Umsätze sinken weiter, die Gestaltung des neuen Anwahlfensters mit 16-Punkt-großen Schriften werden für weiteren Schutz unbewusst Zahlungswilliger sorgen. Hoffentlich sind die Raten für den Ferrari schon bezahlt.

Geschäftsmodelle, die von Fehlern der Mitmenschen leben, sind nur kurzzeitig ergiebig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (20 September 2004)

Der Wissende schrieb:
			
		

> Das Leute, die in 20 Minuten mehr Geld verdienen als ihr im Monat, keine Lust haben in diesen "Fachforum" mit Deppen zu reden, sollte eigendlich selbstverständlich sein.



Fragt sich nur, wie lange das Geld noch fließt. Ich hab eher das Gefühl, das viele aus der Branche in Kürze die "Vorzüge" von Hartz 4 kennen lernen werden. Dank der immer größeren Verbreitung von Dialersicheren Breitbandanschlüssen und des wachsenden Problembewustseins in der Bevölkerung dank der Berichterstattung über Mehrbetrugsnummern gehen die Umsätze immer weiter in den Keller.


----------



## BenTigger (20 September 2004)

Der Wissende schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann frage ich mich doch, warum die grade uns Deppen immer wieder aufsuchen und versuchen "gut Wetter" hier zu machen. Deppen braucht man nur zu ignorieren.
Aber da du ja auch hier bist und hier schreibst, bist du auch ein Depp und Deppen untereinander reden ja halt miteinander, weswegen ich dir dann ja auch diese Antwort zukommen lasse.

Aber übrigens, von mir aus kannst du gerne in 20 Min. mehr verdienen als ich im Monat. Zum Glück ist es jedoch so, das ich mehr im Monat bekomme als du im 1/4 Jahr


----------



## HerrS (20 September 2004)

Der Wissende schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das Leute, die in 20 Minuten mehr Geld verdienen als ihr im Monat, keine Lust haben in diesen "Fachforum" mit Deppen zu reden, sollte eigendlich selbstverständlich sein.
> ...


...aber eine gewisse Stumpfheit des Geistes ist ja, wie es scheint, fast eine notwendige Eigenschaft, wenn auch nicht jedes Tatmenschen, so doch jedenfalls eines jeden, der sich ernstlich mit Gelderwerb befaßt...
aus Dostojewski "Der Idiot"


----------



## dvill (27 September 2004)

OK, wenn die Anbieter die Diskussion nicht weiter verfolgen wollen, heute im ZDF tut es.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (27 September 2004)

Der Selbstbeschützerverein vergießt  Krokodilstränen ...


			
				heute.t-online schrieb:
			
		

> "Unglücklich" mit schwarzen Schafen ist auch die
> "Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefon-Mehrwertdienste e. V." (FST): "Durch einzelne unseriöse
> Dialer wird die ganze Branche, in der die meisten Anbieter seriös arbeiten, in Verruf gebracht",
> sagt FST-Geschäftsführerin Claudia Kalenberg gegenüber dem ZDF. Der Verband fordert,
> ...


was daran seriös sein soll abgekupferte oder wertlose Infos für 30 Euronen  Unerfahrenen
 unterzujubeln  geht mir nicht ganz ein.  

Auf das grundsätzliche Problem geht man aber lieber erst gar nicht ein, ein Fenster ist ja sicher
 auch noch leichter zu manipulieren als 3*OK   :bandit


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 September 2004)

heute.t-online schrieb:
			
		

> "Unglücklich" mit schwarzen Schafen ist auch die
> "Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefon-Mehrwertdienste e. V." (FST): "Durch einzelne unseriöse
> Dialer wird *die ganze Branche, in der die meisten Anbieter seriös arbeiten*, in Verruf gebracht",
> sagt FST-Geschäftsführerin Claudia Kalenberg gegenüber dem ZDF.


Ich verweise hier mal wieder auf mein Lieblingsfoto der serioesen Anbieter:
http://feisar.de/content/gfx_de_dialer.html

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## A John (27 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der Selbstbeschützerverein vergießt  Krokodilstränen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jammern und auf die Tonne klopfen ist schließlich eine der wichtigsten Aufgaben von Lobbyvereinen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die FST finantiell recht komfortabel ausgestattet ist und ihre Mission gewissenhaft erfüllt.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2004)

*Es gibt keine seriösen Dialerbetreiber*

Der Blocktarif mit 29.95 € für 30 Minuten ist doch rein nur zur Abzocke tauglich. Nach einer Unterbrechung dieser Verbindung wird automatisch neu eingewählt, ohne Nachfrage. Und wieder 30 € weg.
Bei einer Untebrechung durch einen nicht mehr ganz aktuellen Dialerschutz wird die Verbindung zwar sofort unterbrochen, aber 1-2 Sekunden genügen. Die Automatische-Wahlwiederholung des Dialers, ohne Nachfrage besorgt den Rest. Ruckzuck 300 € weg.
Es gibt keine seriösen Dialerbetreiber, den wer 9 x 29,29 € für 9 x 1-2 Sekunden berechnet und nicht rückerstattet muss ein Betrüger sein.
Wer diesen Tarif und diesen Dialer genehmigt hat macht sich mitschuldig.
...... und..... sind Künstler unter den Abzockern und
die Regulierungsbehörde schläft.

W.T.
Raserrabbi

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ediert tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> heute.t-online schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ... sagt FST-Geschäftsführerin Claudia Kalenberg ...


Dieses Interview wurde schon vor längerer Zeit aufgenommen. Was mich aber interessiert, wer die Frau Kalenberg ist. Ihr Vorgänger stammt aus einer Rechtsabteilung der T-Com und wo hat sie ihre Wurzeln?


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht die hier? Bei den Mehrbetrugsnummern sind ja auch längst alle Dämme gebrochen:

http://www.buchreview.de/de/item/38...it_von_Hochwasser-_und_Überschwemmungsschäden. html

Oder isses die? Im Inkassobereich kennen sich die Herrschaften ja auch bestens aus:



> Anwendungsbereiche des Vermögensgesetzes
> Claudia Kalenberg, Leiterin des Amtes zur Regelung Offener Vermögensfragen der
> Landeshauptstadt Magdeburg



http://www.dssw.de/sv_publi_1000.php?publi[id]=6&info[group]=


----------

